# Belle is hurt



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

My poor baby girl 

I only said to her yesterday she's going to break a leg if she isn't careful 
She was running like a loon as always this morning, crazy time, I'm not entirely sure but I think she fell from the tree as opposed to jumping from it and landing funny, I heard her land and then she was limping and her leg was all floppy.

I scooped her up and started calling for someone to help me, the vets were rang immediately and they said bring her straight in, they'd literally just opened luckily. 
She was examined by two vets, they can't feel a break but it's obviously swollen and very sore. 
Their advice was to give her pain killers and cage rest over the weekend to see how she goes, they said if I wanted to go straight for x ray that was fine. I decided to try the first option, I don't want her sedated if she doesn't need to be, and they were happy not to rush into that.

She has had a metacam injection and vetergesic and we have metacam to give her daily from tomorrow, she has a checkup booked in for Monday morning, but obviously any concerns take her back, my vets run their own out of hours.

I feel awful for her, she's only been here 2 weeks  I've set up a pen for her and she's being very well behaved so far, the pain killers have definitely kicked in she's laying down playing with her wormy. 
I have 9 days holiday starting today, so she's picked a good time.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Awwwww poor Belle and poor you.... It's so hard to stop them charging around like lunatics when they're so little so don't blame yourself, hopefully after a little cage rest it will settle down x


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh no  poor Belle.
Hope she recovers quickly.
I bet that was so scary. Little madam. Lots of hugs xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Susan M - oh no, poor little Belle, what an awful thing to happen, bless her!  They do tend to throw themselves around wildly at that age don't they with almost no concern for their own safety! One of mine injured her leg when she was about 9 months old when she misjudged a jump onto a cat tree. The leg swelled up and she couldn't put weight on it, very worrying. Luckily she had sprained it not broken it, and a few days rest and Metacam resolved it. I hope the same will be the case for lovely little Belle. 

Thinking of you.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh baby girl 

I hope it's just a sprain or pulled muscle and she starts to heal quickly. Glad the pain killers are kicking in for her. 

Lots of love and kisses from the HBs xxx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

oh no poor thing! we had this with Bea when she came home, she fell off a book case and hurt her paw. She was ok thankfully (but never climbed the bookcase again) but they do worry us dont they!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

She's so different to how Orphelia was as a kitten, she just has no fear at all, she jumped from my drawers to the bed the other day, it's a huge leap even the big girls don't attempt! 
I feel so bad she's going to be cooped up in there not able to run around like babies should  And she's being so good, I know it'll come but she's not cried to come out once. 
She is trying to use the leg, I was just tickling her tummy and she was rolling around trying to kick my arm, so I hope it's just a sprain or something.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh no! Poor Belle  and poor you 

Keeping everything crossed she's ok and the meds kick in soon and help with the pain. sending lots and lots of healing vibes and hugs to you both xx

Keep us updated.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww Hun poor Belle I think you were right to give it a couple of days as it does sound like a sprain. Poor little one let us know how she is when you can. Sending hugs for you all!
xxx


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Poor little Belle 
And she's being such a good girl too, sitting in her crate.
Hope that the pain med helps and the x-ray isn't necessary and that her leg is much better by Monday.xx


----------



## Jeano1471 (Feb 9, 2015)

Poor baby x sending healing hugs her way xxxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Fingers and paws crossed that she hasn't done any real damage,positive healing vibes on their way x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Poor little Belle, typical kitten. Hope she will be on the mend soon. The timing was great too!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh no, poor Belle 
hope her leg feels better soon. They don't half worry us. Thankfully she has picked the best time to sprain her leg and you can keep an eye on her. Big hugs to you and Belle and hope her meds work and her leg feels better soon


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh poor Belle! What a worry for you too. Really hope it's just a small strain and with cage rest, she will be back to her bouncy self in no time  At least you'll be home to keep an extra close eye on her and be able to keep her company 
Maddie's first night home, she jumped from my mum's lap on to the floor and started limping. I completely panicked thinking she had broken her leg but after seeing the vet and a couple of days rest, she was absolutely fine.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Poor Belle  paws crossed for a speedy recovery, hugs and kisses from us xxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Poor baby...

Even if she did break it, the spraining and bruising will cause the most pain and will take the longest to heal.
I sprained and bruised my ankle a few months ago and it keeps hurting and swelling with every misstep, and cats, especially young ones, put a lot more strain on their legs than an old woman like me...
So keep a close eye on her and don't go too easy on the cage rest. She most definitely must not jump or climb till it has properly healed.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh no! poor Baby Belle!  Popcorn sends her love and we hope she gets well soon! Xx


----------



## CarerQuie (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh, bless her heart. Hope she is soon better. Belle sends her love,too.xx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Poor little Belle 

Fingers crossed it's just a sprain and it heals quickly with some rest. Sending lots of hugs her way xxx


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Poor baby girl!  I hope it's just a sprain and she gets better quickly xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Poor baby Belle.

Sending healing vibes for Belle and ((( hugs ))) for you @Susan M.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Poor baby belle!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Gosh I hope it's just a superficial injury and she mends quickly. Fearless has its traumas bless her little mittened feet. I've been having kittens at mischief jumping high up the Windows for bluebottles and landing back on the sill. That's a Gray hair added x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor baby  Kittens will be kittens and accidents do happen - hope it's nothing more serious than a sprain and get well soon Belle :Nurse :Cat


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh no poor Belle, hope it isn't broken and that she gets better quickly xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Poor little baby  & poor you, hope it heals ok & you don't have to go down the X ray route. I'm sure she'll be back to charging about like a mad thing soon enough :Smuggrin. It'll be interesting to see how Orphelia behaves with Belle on cage rest. I'm afraid to say some cats who should know better still manage to injure themselves through over zealous playing, Rodney strained a leg a couple of years ago after going too wild!


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh goodness, poor little poppet 

Does she let you touch her bad leg without yelping? I know when we had Tobias and he broke 2 toes he wouldn't let us or the vet go near his paw without crying out let alone touch it. The vet Xrayed immediately in his case so hopefully the fact that they were actually able to feel her leg without her going berserk along with the fact they didn't want to Xray immediately is a good sign.

Bless her for being so good in her little cage. Poor both of you


----------



## MiloandTazzy (Dec 10, 2014)

Aww poor Belle, I hope her leg feels better soon and she's back to running around.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Poor Belle, I hope it's a sprain and she gets better quickly. 

My vet can take x-rays without sedation but Bubble has a good temperament. I'm not sure how Belle is at the vet but she does sound like a little terror. It's worth discussing with the vet if you think that is a viable option though.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone, she's being so good bless her. She hasn't slept all day, she's desperate for cuddles so I've got her out a couple of times because she usually sleeps on my lap but she gets too excited. 
Her leg looks like it's poking in funny directions sometimes.

I need help, not sure if I'm just being stupid, metacam instructions I've been given are just to give her dosage for 2kg, I don't know what that is? The leaflet is confusing me. And I can't even open the bottle, is it like some kind of special cap or something? I feel rather stupid right about now lol.



thedebonair said:


> Oh goodness, poor little poppet
> 
> Does she let you touch her bad leg without yelping? I know when we had Tobias and he broke 2 toes he wouldn't let us or the vet go near his paw without crying out let alone touch it. The vet Xrayed immediately in his case so hopefully the fact that they were actually able to feel her leg without her going berserk along with the fact they didn't want to Xray immediately is a good sign.
> 
> Bless her for being so good in her little cage. Poor both of you


She cried at home when someone touched it, but was good as gold at the vets, she made it difficult for them to examine tensing up, but didn't cry, the vet took her out the back for the second vet to look at her so I don't know what happened then. She's not really bothered by it atm, I'm sure that's the painkillers!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

ALR said:


> Poor Belle, I hope it's a sprain and she gets better quickly.
> 
> My vet can take x-rays without sedation but Bubble has a good temperament. I'm not sure how Belle is at the vet but she does sound like a little terror. It's worth discussing with the vet if you think that is a viable option though.


She is very laid back when it's not crazy time lol, she'd lay still for me but whether she would for them I'm not sure, I will definitely discuss that if it comes to it though, thanks


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

Susan M said:


> I need help, not sure if I'm just being stupid, metacam instructions I've been given are just to give her dosage for 2kg, I don't know what that is? The leaflet is confusing me. And I can't even open the bottle, is it like some kind of special cap or something? I feel rather stupid right about now lol.
> 
> She cried at home when someone touched it, but was good as gold at the vets, she made it difficult for them to examine tensing up, but didn't cry, the vet took her out the back for the second vet to look at her so I don't know what happened then. She's not really bothered by it atm, I'm sure that's the painkillers!


whenever I've had metacam it's come with a little measuring syringe? and you just fill it up to whatever line you've been told...

i have had trouble with the caps though, they're like extreme childlocks!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

smiler84 said:


> whenever I've had metacam it's come with a little measuring syringe? and you just fill it up to whatever line you've been told...
> 
> i have had trouble with the caps though, they're like extreme childlocks!


Yeah I have a syringe, the vet and the box just says give 2kg dose per day on food :/
Glad it's not just me with the bottle! I'll persist lol!

This baby has not slept a wink all day, she has been laid in my arms for almost an hour, her third eyelid is really showing, why won't she sleep? It's really odd she's a baby she sleeps a lot it's worrying me.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Poor little poppet, I hope she is on the mend very soon. Suki scared us when he was a kitten by jumping of a window sill which was quite high, he kept lifting his paw up and didn't want to put weight on it. He was right as ninepence after a day or two and I'm sure Belle will be absolutely fine. Doesn't stop you worrying I know :Nailbiting xxx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Yeah I have a syringe, the vet and the box just says give 2kg dose per day on food :/
> Glad it's not just me with the bottle! I'll persist lol!
> 
> This baby has not slept a wink all day, she has been laid in my arms for almost an hour, her third eyelid is really showing, why won't she sleep? It's really odd she's a baby she sleeps a lot it's worrying me.


maybe it hurts and is keeping her awake. My mum's dog is on metacam and ABs at the moment among other things for an ulcerated eye. She has slept like a log for the first time in four days so maybe Belle needs a bit more?


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

Susan M said:


> Yeah I have a syringe, the vet and the box just says give 2kg dose per day on food :/
> Glad it's not just me with the bottle! I'll persist lol!
> 
> This baby has not slept a wink all day, she has been laid in my arms for almost an hour, her third eyelid is really showing, why won't she sleep? It's really odd she's a baby she sleeps a lot it's worrying me.


ah yeah you just suck up the metacam to the 2 line and put it in food. daisy had a 2kg dose, it's literally a few drops but important to measure it accurately.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> maybe it hurts and is keeping her awake. My mum's dog is on metacam and ABs at the moment among other things for an ulcerated eye. She has slept like a log for the first time in four days so maybe Belle needs a bit more?


Oh really, she doesn't seem bothered about it but I know cats hide it well, she just sits and stares in the cage and has been like this for over an hour 









I just called the vets and she said maybe she's not relaxed enough yet, I don't know, she said call any time if I'm worried.



smiler84 said:


> ah yeah you just suck up the metacam to the 2 line and put it in food. daisy had a 2kg dose, it's literally a few drops but important to measure it accurately.


Thank you! I had no idea the line was per kg, I just called and she said that too


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Poor Belle, I know you'll be worried sick about her. 

Hold onto the stopper when you remove the syringe from the bottle, I didn't last week and ended up wearing a whole bottle down my front! 

I'll pop back on later to see how she is didn't want to read and run but off to the vets myself now! Vienna has hurt her leg! Seems like I'm never away from the place.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Vienna1 said:


> Poor Belle, I know you'll be worried sick about her.
> 
> Hold onto the stopper when you remove the syringe from the bottle, I didn't last week and ended up wearing a whole bottle down my front!
> 
> I'll pop back on later to see how she is didn't want to read and run but off to the vets myself now! Vienna has hurt her leg! Seems like I'm never away from the place.


Oh no! You're having a right week of it! 
Hope it's nothing too serious with Vienna! 
Thank you for the tip, just hope I can get into the bottle!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

[QUOTE="Susan M, post: 1064311103, member: 1360364

I need help, not sure if I'm just being stupid, metacam instructions I've been given are just to give her dosage for 2kg, I don't know what that is? The leaflet is confusing me. And I can't even open the bottle, is it like some kind of special cap or something? I feel rather stupid right about now lol.

[/QUOTE]

I find that metacam containers are not only child proof but definitely old lady proof. I am quite glad to hear younger folk find them difficult too. The problem seems to be the force downwards required is out of all proportion to the size of the screw top. The syringes are really easy because they are marked out in weight not quantity. This is because it is dangerous to over dose.

I do hope Belle does not have a fracture but kittens' bones knit very quickly as long as they rest.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear about poor baby Belle. Hope it is just a sprain and that she will be back to normal really soon xx


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

poor little thing.. she looks so sweet snuggled up with you, I hope she recovers quickly x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

ALR said:


> Poor Belle, I hope it's a sprain and she gets better quickly.
> 
> My vet can take x-rays without sedation but Bubble has a good temperament. I'm not sure how Belle is at the vet but she does sound like a little terror. It's worth discussing with the vet if you think that is a viable option though.





Susan M said:


> Thanks everyone, she's being so good bless her. She hasn't slept all day, she's desperate for cuddles so I've got her out a couple of times because she usually sleeps on my lap but she gets too excited.
> Her leg looks like it's poking in funny directions sometimes.
> 
> I need help, not sure if I'm just being stupid, metacam instructions I've been given are just to give her dosage for 2kg, I don't know what that is? The leaflet is confusing me. And I can't even open the bottle, is it like some kind of special cap or something? I feel rather stupid right about now lol.
> ...


When Ro injured his tail the vet said they would try to X-ray without sedation, my thoughts were, I don't think so! When they rang me after the X-rays they said no sedation was needed he was as good as gold 

Belle is a laid back girl so think she'd be fine without sedation if she needs an X-ray.

Have you managed to open the Metacam yet without getting it all over you? They are adult proof bottles! I always have trouble opening them, first time it went everywhere, had to get more from the vets.

Has she had a sleep yet? I really wouldn't worry if she hasn't, but you could always try putting a blanket over her cage, that might help or she might think it's a game and you'll have to play peek a boo with her  I'm sure she'll have a sleep when she's ready.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sending healing vibes x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> When Ro injured his tail the vet said they would try to X-ray without sedation, my thoughts were, I don't think so! When they rang me after the X-rays they said no sedation was needed he was as good as gold
> 
> Belle is a laid back girl so think she'd be fine without sedation if she needs an X-ray.
> 
> ...


So glad it's not just me with this bottle! Not yet, she's been laying on me for almost 3 hours now, I'll give it a go shortly now I know what how to do it lol! She's not due for it into the morning, but wanted to make sure! 
No she hasn't  this is as close as we got 









She's laid out on my legs now, I can't see her face which is annoying, she's been very relaxed but not sleeping, I'll pop her back in when she gets up, she loves cuddles so I'm happy to have her with me as long as she wants it. 
Great tip, I'll definitely cover the cage tonight. 
Everyone is very subdued in this house, the spotties haven't even appeared asking for dinner.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awwww bless her Hun. I wish her better very soon! Give her a little cuddle from me xxx:Kiss


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh poor little Belle. I hope she feels better soon although I bet she's enjoying the cuddlesx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no, sorry to hear this hun. Topping up the healing vibes for gorgeous little Belle xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> maybe it hurts and is keeping her awake. My mum's dog is on metacam and ABs at the moment among other things for an ulcerated eye. She has slept like a log for the first time in four days so *maybe Belle needs a bit more*?


Please please don't give Belle any more Metacam than prescribed. It's a drug that needs careful administering and must never be overdosed xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Susan M said:


> So glad it's not just me with this bottle! Not yet, she's been laying on me for almost 3 hours now, I'll give it a go shortly now I know what how to do it lol! She's not due for it into the morning, but wanted to make sure!
> No she hasn't  this is as close as we got
> View attachment 245084
> 
> ...


She is resting which is the main thing, bless her she's so adorable and looks relaxed and content, and defiantly happy having cuddles  

Topping up those vibes xxx


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Awww sweetheart hope your leg feels better soon xxxx big hugs to both of you xxx


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh poor little Belle! Hope her little leggy gets better soon.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone, these babies do like to worry us don't they, can't believe I broke her already. Hadn't even registered her at the vets yet, I was crying and in a panic so said to Mum ring them quick, they were asking questions obviously to register her, I said just tell them it's Annelis and Orphelia's mum! "Oooh, hello!" the receptionist said lol!



moggie14 said:


> Please please don't give Belle any more Metacam than prescribed. It's a drug that needs careful administering and must never be overdosed xx


I won't give her any extra, she's not due any until morning as she had 2 jabs, I'll take her in tomorrow if I think she needs  xx



sarahecp said:


> She is resting which is the main thing, bless her she's so adorable and looks relaxed and content, and defiantly happy having cuddles
> 
> Topping up those vibes xxx


That's true, definitely resting bless her, glad she's a cuddlebug so she can come out of the cage and I know she's safe and happy xxx


----------



## nikime (Sep 14, 2015)

Poor Belle and of course you, how scary!

I hope a weekend of pain relief and rest do her leg the world of good and crazy normality resumes ASAP.


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Susan M said:


> She's laid out on my legs now, I can't see her face which is annoying.


If you have a camera on your phone - ideally a front cam - look at her that way lol. That's what I do. Or if I want to look behind me without turning my head I just look in my front camera hahaha


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Lots of gentle furry kisses and soft purrs from Potter&Mystique


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Blue-BearUK said:


> If you have a camera on your phone - ideally a front cam - look at her that way lol. That's what I do. Or if I want to look behind me without turning my head I just look in my front camera hahaha


Couldn't live without that lol! Unfortunately she is laid right down my legs with her head closest my feet and I can't reach that far without disturbing her lol! 
She's awake now, the spotties have come to find out why they haven't been fed yet!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Awww poor little love! Hope her leg recovers quickly! Sending gentle hugs and kisses from here xxxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Poor baby girl, these cats are such a worry! Sending kisses xxx


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Poor baby girl, they are just like human toddlers arent they, into everything with no thought for danger! Hopefully some cage rest, painkillers and lots of cuddles will have her sorted out, lots of speedy recovery wishes from here.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Poor Belle she looks very sorry for herself in her cage


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Awww poor Bellebelle! Fingers crossed it is just a sprain.

We see a lot of these kittens who can't put their feet down, but a few days of rest and Metacam sorts them out. Had one last week actually, we were sure it was a fracture but she was just fine!

I hope Belle is the same.


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

Poor little baby, get better soon!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Please please don't give Belle any more Metacam than prescribed. It's a drug that needs careful administering and must never be overdosed xx


No, no I didn't mean to give her any extra. Sorry I should have explained. I wasn't sure if the vet had given a full dose or not. My vet never gives full doses. She usually does half and then when home and settled, I give the second half. I would never condone overdosing an animal. Hopefully once it's in her system, any dose tomorrow will just nicely top her up and she will sleep herself better


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> No, no I didn't mean to give her any extra. Sorry I should have explained. I wasn't sure if the vet had given a full dose or not. My vet never gives full doses. She usually does half and then when home and settled, I give the second half. I would never condone overdosing an animal. Hopefully once it's in her system, any dose tomorrow will just nicely top her up and she will sleep herself better


I know hun, just wanted to make sure xx


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

Poor her, give her a kiss from me and the fluffs xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Cookieandme said:


> Poor Belle she looks very sorry for herself in her cage


I'm not sure if it's worse that she's in there not crying to come out or not 
It's okay when she's entertaining herself or rolling around purring, but when she just stares it's so sad.



Shoshannah said:


> Awww poor Bellebelle! Fingers crossed it is just a sprain.
> 
> We see a lot of these kittens who can't put their feet down, but a few days of rest and Metacam sorts them out. Had one last week actually, we were sure it was a fracture but she was just fine!
> 
> I hope Belle is the same.


Oh really, I so hope that's the case! She is bearing weight on it pretty well when she stands.

Good news, I have managed to get into the metacam bottle! I'll be all set for the morning now.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Susan M said:


> I'm not sure if it's worse that she's in there not crying to come out or not
> It's okay when she's entertaining herself or rolling around purring, but when she just stares it's so sad.
> 
> Oh really, I so hope that's the case! She is bearing weight on it pretty well when she stands.
> ...


Awww she looks quite perky in that photo!! Beautiful Belle xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> Awww she looks quite perky in that photo!! Beautiful Belle xx


 She's doing really well bless her, just had her out for cuddles before bed but she started wanting to run so she's back in lol, I hope she has a good sleep tonight, she must be exhausted.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Susan M said:


> She's doing really well bless her, just had her out for cuddles before bed but she started wanting to run so she's back in lol, I hope she has a good sleep tonight, she must be exhausted.


Aww, nothing will beat cuddles before bed to settle her  glad to hear she is doing well!! But I can only imagine how tired she must be, hope you all have a good night tonight and good luck with the metacam in the morning  xxx


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh bless her!
Give her big cuddles from me. Hope she makes a speedy recovery and hopefully there is no break.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Poor Belle  At least she has mummy home with her to look after her for a few days. Wishing her a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

How's the beautiful little girl this morning? I've just thought did she have vetergesic yesterday? Matilda had that earlier in the year when she had a kidney infection & she was off her head for nearly 24 hours & didn't sleep or eat at all so maybe that's what happened to Belle. Hope she's had a good sleep now


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Aww bless her  hope she is better soon x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Matrod said:


> How's the beautiful little girl this morning? I've just thought did she have vetergesic yesterday? Matilda had that earlier in the year when she had a kidney infection & she was off her head for nearly 24 hours & didn't sleep or eat at all so maybe that's what happened to Belle. Hope she's had a good sleep now


Yeah she did, that would account for the not sleeping then! I checked on her at 2am and she was sitting bolt upright.

The whining to come out has begun, her leg isn't great  she's not bearing weight on it as well at all and it splays out to the side, she laid down not long ago and lifted the leg and flopped to do so. I don't know if it's the pain meds having worn off or not, but she's more uncomfortable, moving is hard work. 
I've managed to get her to eat almost all of her breakfast with metacam in by hand feeding her. She's sleeping now.









You can obviously see which leg it is.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Yeah she did, that would account for the not sleeping then! I checked on her at 2am and she was sitting bolt upright.
> 
> The whining to come out has begun, her leg isn't great  she's not bearing weight on it as well at all and it splays out to the side, she laid down not long ago and lifted the leg and flopped to do so. I don't know if it's the pain meds having worn off or not, but she's more uncomfortable, moving is hard work.
> I've managed to get her to eat almost all of her breakfast with metacam in by hand feeding her. She's sleeping now.
> ...


Poor baby  she sounds like she had the same reaction that Tilda did to the meds, I don't think I slept all night as I was so worried about her reaction. Hopefully once the metacam kicks in she'll perk up a bit, it definately sounds like they had worn off. Hopefully she'll have a really good sleep now & get that leg healing nicely x


----------



## Drevil (Jan 19, 2013)

How worrying this must be - I see you have had your little girl for 2 weeks which is how long I have had my little (big) boy Cecil. I hope she soon recovers.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Little love. She should feel a bit better after her Metacam dose kicks in xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Little love. She should feel a bit better after her Metacam dose kicks in xxx


Do you think it's worth calling them or seeing how she goes? The leg is rather floppy and she's uncomfortable. I really don't know what's best  xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Drevil said:


> How worrying this must be - I see you have had your little girl for 2 weeks which is how long I have had my little (big) boy Cecil. I hope she soon recovers.


 Yeah, two weeks and I broke her already  Feels like they've been here forever though doesn't it? Thank you.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Only just seen this (been away a couple of days so limited internet access) - poor Belle ..... fingers crossed she's on the mend & right as rain soon

Mia fell (have no idea how) when she was tiny and hurt her knee ... they really are just a bit silly at that age

(((hugs))) as I know how horrid it is seeing them hurt / in pain


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Susan M said:


> Do you think it's worth calling them or seeing how she goes? The leg is rather floppy and she's uncomfortable. I really don't know what's best  xxx


There's no harm in giving them a ring and asking them.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

This is too hard I'm not good with things like this, if I ring now I'll end up crying. 
There's has been some improvement, it definitely still hurts, but I suppose it will do.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless her! Look at her little leg and face! Poor baby Belle, get better soon!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

She's asleep now, she's knackered after those drugs keeping her awake all day yesterday.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Poor Belle, I hope she feels better soon. I can imagine how worried you are. I think you probably need to give it a couple of days to see how it is. We have had a couple of bad sprains before and it takes a few days before they are better. As she is in the cage anyway even if it was broken I imagine the treatment would likely be the same? I'm not a bone expert in cats but I have had more than 100 broken bones myself!  
Hopefully the metacam will do its job, now you have got in the bottle, and she will soon be dashing around again. Kittens will be kittens! I get the fright of my life everyday with some of ours. Since koda was about 4 months old she had always leapt from the top stair to the floor at the bottom


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

chloe1975 said:


> Poor Belle, I hope she feels better soon. I can imagine how worried you are. I think you probably need to give it a couple of days to see how it is. We have had a couple of bad sprains before and it takes a few days before they are better. As she is in the cage anyway even if it was broken I imagine the treatment would likely be the same? I'm not a bone expert in cats but I have had more than 100 broken bones myself!
> Hopefully the metacam will do its job, now you have got in the bottle, and she will soon be dashing around again. Kittens will be kittens! I get the fright of my life everyday with some of ours. Since koda was about 4 months old she had always leapt from the top stair to the floor at the bottom


 Blimey I know you've given up breeding, but you'll still be having kittens with her around!!

If I hold her her leg really flops, is that normal for a sprain?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Susan M said:


> Do you think it's worth calling them or seeing how she goes? The leg is rather floppy and she's uncomfortable. I really don't know what's best  xxx


Poor Belle she really has been through it the past 24 hours.
I'm a bit of a worrier where Meeko is concerned,personally I would phone the vet with a view to having her leg checked again,it may just be the pic but it does seem to be at an odd angle.Hope she is soon back up and causing mischief x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd say if you're worried - then take her back for another check to make sure all is as it should be and to set your mind at rest, otherwise (if you're anything like me!) you'll just sit an worry all weekend.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

buffie said:


> Poor Belle she really has been through it the past 24 hours.
> I'm a bit of a worrier where Meeko is concerned,personally I would phone the vet with a view to having her leg checked again,it may just be the pic but it does seem to be at an odd angle.Hope she is soon back up and causing mischief x


Thanks @buffie you helped make up my mind. 
I called and they've checked out her notes, they're happy to continue over the weekend with the cage rest and metacam and she said if there's no improvement by tomorrow evening don't give her any breakfast Monday and she'll be having an x ray. 
They said her leg flopping. I'm still worried as anything, but she's comfortable, she's sleeping. She's happy to come from cuddles and tries to get about if I would let her!

She won't use the litter tray in her cage she wants to use the big girls box! Thankfully I'm home so can tell when she needs to go!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> I'd say if you're worried - then take her back for another check to make sure all is as it should be and to set your mind at rest, otherwise (if you're anything like me!) you'll just sit an worry all weekend.


Yep I will :Nailbiting The metacam has definitely helped which has put me more at ease, the vets is a 5 minute drive and they man their own out of hours so I'm fine to take her if I need to. I'm relieved she's actually asleep, poor thing just couldn't sleep at all yesterday  She's 16 weeks tomorrow so still a baby.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Hopefully the metacam will make her a bit sleepy - I'm a great believer in sleep helping with healing (even if it's just to stop them wanting to pelt around the place!).


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Poor Belle, I have a feeling it's hurting you more than her right now. It's a horrible feeling. Does it hurt her when you touch it? 


Years ago my friend had a kitten Lucy, who jumped onto their glass dining table and just skidded straight across the top and fell in a heap at the other side. She landed awkwardly and screamed out. She turned out to have a greenstick fracture. It healed really quickly and from what I remember the hardest thing was stopping her running around jumping.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Only just seen this. Poor little Belle.  What a worry for you too. I hope she is on the mend soon. I am surprised they didn't give her an X-ray when she first hurt herself. Sending lots of halting and positive vibes 

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww poor Belle I wouldn't think a sprain would result in a floppy leg but the vet would know better than us.. See how she goes over the weekend I think if she wasn't showing any signs of putting her leg down by Monday then an X-ray is advisable. I do hope she shows signs of being able to put a little weight on it soon. Hugs from me. xxx


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

Poor little Belle and what a worry for you! Good luck for the weekend and I really hope she improves over the next few days. She is such a good girl by the look of it.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Try not to worry Susan hopefully resting and not zooming around will do the trick Hun xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Poor belle I understand you worry, I hope she becomes more comfy over the weekend but I think an x Ray is a great idea if she still can't put much weight on it on Sunday night. Thinking of you x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I can understand you being so worried, I'm be the same, I'm terrible when it comes to mine. If it is just a sprain it is going to need a few days to improve. And you didn't break her, it's a wonder more kittens don't injure themselves, they're maniacs!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Hopefully the metacam will make her a bit sleepy - I'm a great believer in sleep helping with healing (even if it's just to stop them wanting to pelt around the place!).


Definitely! She's pretty calm but crying to come out when she wasn't before!



Vienna1 said:


> Poor Belle, I have a feeling it's hurting you more than her right now. It's a horrible feeling. Does it hurt her when you touch it?
> 
> Years ago my friend had a kitten Lucy, who jumped onto their glass dining table and just skidded straight across the top and fell in a heap at the other side. She landed awkwardly and screamed out. She turned out to have a greenstick fracture. It healed really quickly and from what I remember the hardest thing was stopping her running around jumping.


 She doesn't cry or anything when it's touched, obviously I haven't pulled it about.
Oh really! She wants to zoom about bless her but she's only allowed out for cuddles or she goes too crazy 



vivien said:


> Only just seen this. Poor little Belle.  What a worry for you too. I hope she is on the mend soon. I am surprised they didn't give her an X-ray when she first hurt herself. Sending lots of halting and positive vibes
> 
> Viv xx


I was given the option to x ray, but they were happy to try metacam and cage rest to see if it improved, I went with that first because I didn't want her unnecessarily sedated, but she's down for an x ray when I take her back Monday if there's no improvement. xx



Soozi said:


> Awww poor Belle I wouldn't think a sprain would result in a floppy leg but the vet would know better than us.. See how she goes over the weekend I think if she wasn't showing any signs of putting her leg down by Monday then an X-ray is advisable. I do hope she shows signs of being able to put a little weight on it soon. Hugs from me. xxx


 She is walking on it, she limps but she will walk on it now the metacam has kicked in. She's booked in with the same vet we saw so she'll see if she thinks there is enough improvement. xxx

She is better then she was this morning, she's not eating like normal now though  I don't know if the metacam in breakfast has put her off, I'll try and hand feed her.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Poor Belle. 
If she's not zooming around and feeling sore she probably won't feel like eating quite so much. 
I really hope she starts to use it a little more and doesn't need to go back on Monday bless her. 

Do you like the vet you saw?


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Just catching up with this! 

Sending lots of hugs and head bops to little Belle for a speedy recovery x


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Poor Belle, it must be pretty hard for her to adjust to being on cage rest. 

Ams has hurt a front leg so we can't compare but she is kind of holding it not in its usual position. Not floppy exactly but like I say it's a different leg, and may depend whether they banged or pulled something when they got injured.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Poor Belle.
> If she's not zooming around and feeling sore she probably won't feel like eating quite so much.
> I really hope she starts to use it a little more and doesn't need to go back on Monday bless her.
> 
> Do you like the vet you saw?


I thought maybe the pain is making her not want food, she ate like a horse yesterday, but she was well dosed up, I'm glad the vetergesic has worn off so she can sleep bless her. She's laid in my arms now snoozing. We have a check up booked so the vet can see if there is improvement. 
Yeah, it wasn't Bradley, but she was very knowledgable and confident in what she was doing, so I was happy with her, she was young and new to the practice, but I think she'll make a great vet  She did have one of the senior vets check her over as well, and she said the same.



AmsMam said:


> Poor Belle, it must be pretty hard for her to adjust to being on cage rest.
> 
> Ams has hurt a front leg so we can't compare but she is kind of holding it not in its usual position. Not floppy exactly but like I say it's a different leg, and may depend whether they banged or pulled something when they got injured.


She's taking it surprisingly well bless her, I've been at home but had people round so she's been left to rest a lot which I think is good, she never tries to dash out or anything. 
Belle holds hers kind of wonky at times :/ It's so tricky isn't it, the vet said to me they may not be able to see a fracture or whatnot on an x ray anyway. Hard for you as you don't know what happened to Ams, Belle fell onto wooden floor, I hope it's nothing serious and Ams rests up


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh my god Susan I've only just seen this!! :Nailbiting 
Poor little belle, they are so wild and lively aren't they! Mia is crazy zooming around I'm surprised she's not hurt herself yet either.
Looks like you've got everything sorted for her, how are the spotties doing? Have they been up to the cage? 
Give belle a smooch from me, Arthur and Mia xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

blade100 said:


> Oh my god Susan I've only just seen this!! :Nailbiting
> Poor little belle, they are so wild and lively aren't they! Mia is crazy zooming around I'm surprised she's not hurt herself yet either.
> Looks like you've got everything sorted for her, how are the spotties doing? Have they been up to the cage?
> Give belle a smooch from me, Arthur and Mia xx


They really are, she's crazy! Orphelia was never this mental, she just has no fear! Think I'll be putting blankets at the bottom of the tree just incase!
Annelis is great, I missed catching her giving her a wash whilst I was holding her earlier, she's so cute with her though









Orphelia's being mean, if Iet her she'll sit outside the cage hissing and making silly noises at her


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww!!!

Hopefully Belle will just ignore her.

If she's anything like Little H he thinks Holly's hisses and growls are normal behaviour from her and completely ignores her lol!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww that pic is so sweet. 
naughty orpheilia,Tut tut.
How's belle been tonight?


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thankfully she does, it's so mean when she can't get away, not that she cares but I do. Orphelia seems to like backing her into a corner atm doing it, like if Belle goes under the bed she'll crouch there hissing as if to say don't come out! 
Bad tempered little moo she can be lol.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

blade100 said:


> Aww that pic is so sweet.
> naughty orpheilia,Tut tut.
> How's belle been tonight?


She's really crying in the cage and trying to climb it  I let her play on the bed for a little while, she was mostly laying down I was batting a track toy with her. Then she started trying to run and jump off the bed so she went back in. I've managed to get to to sleep in my arms at the moment. 
If I see no dramatic improvement tomorrow it'll be x ray Monday morning, dreading something showing up though because she'll be in the cage longer. 
I can't believe this happened


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Love her little smile


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh Susan, I'm just catching up. I just wish I could help. I just want to wrap you up in huge hugs. Annelis is being so lovely to her. Hopefully Orphelia will settle down. 
Please don't blame yourself. I remember when mudgekin was a baby and I was coming through from the kitchen with 2 mugs of tea and she tangle around my legs. I fell but managed to throw the tea so that she didn't get burned. Unfortunately I kicked her on the leg just below her hip. We took her to the out of hours and got her fixed up. She got needs and it took 4 days before she was fine.

Hopefully by Monday she will be a lot better

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Love her little smile


 She's a happy little thing, when she's not in a cage!



mudgekin said:


> Oh Susan, I'm just catching up. I just wish I could help. I just want to wrap you up in huge hugs. Annelis is being so lovely to her. Hopefully Orphelia will settle down.
> Please don't blame yourself. I remember when mudgekin was a baby and I was coming through from the kitchen with 2 mugs of tea and she tangle around my legs. I fell but managed to throw the tea so that she didn't get burned. Unfortunately I kicked her on the leg just below her hip. We took her to the out of hours and got her fixed up. She got needs and it took 4 days before she was fine.
> 
> Hopefully by Monday she will be a lot better
> ...


Thank you lovely. Orphelia has been at the cage hissing again tonight, but not as long so I didn't need to intervene, she's such a marsh moo I hope it'll pass! 
Aww really, that's good it was only 4 days, I'm dreading how long this might be I just feel so awful when she's crying and climbing the cage. I've been getting her out as much as I can when she's calm, I don't want her to think she's being punished, and she's such a happy playful thing, I don't want that ruined. 
Fingers crossed there's an improvement, I don't like the way it looks at the moment, but I'm no expert. I've managed to get her to eat this evening thankfully xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I know it's hard to have her in the cage Hun but you're still fussing her and giving her as many cuddles as you can, she'll be ok. I know I would feel bad too though so I do understand how you feel xxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Belles accident. Olaf has fallen twice and hurt himself the first time he was X rayed because he was hopping like a bunny. I felt sick to the stomach, luckily he was badly bruised it took well over a week before we saw an improvement. 

I hope Belle improves really soon. Sending healing vibes your way. xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Is Belle any better today @Susan M ?


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I hope Belle is better today xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

PetloverJo said:


> So sorry to hear about Belles accident. Olaf has fallen twice and hurt himself the first time he was X rayed because he was hopping like a bunny. I felt sick to the stomach, luckily he was badly bruised it took well over a week before we saw an improvement.
> 
> I hope Belle improves really soon. Sending healing vibes your way. xxx


Aww really, did he have to be in a cage all that time? 
Thank you xxx



JaimeandBree said:


> Is Belle any better today @Susan M ?





loroll1991 said:


> I hope Belle is better today xxx


She's still very limpy, but she bears weight on it okay, and she lays on it, so I've really no idea what to expect at this mornings check up. 
She hates the cage and can be pretty loud when telling you so! It's so mean  She's yelling her head off in there now.

She's such a funny little thing, she started yelling as soon as we woke up, I knew she needed the toilet so opened the door and she trotted straight over to the big litter box. She'll pee in the cage if she really has to, but won't poo, not ideal that she's holding onto her toilet at all really xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Big hugs for little Belle, hope she feels a bit better every day


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Charity said:


> Big hugs for little Belle, hope she feels a bit better every day


Thank you lovely, we have vets at 9.45, fingers crossed she thinks there has been improvement, I want my baby girl to enjoy being a baby again xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I hope it's good news , keep us updated x


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Good luck at the vets. Poor little Belle. Me and the boys have got everything crossed for you both xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Belle has been up to mischief Susan!

I admit that I haven't read every page  but it really does sound as if it is getting better, with her now putting weight on it. 

Good luck at the vet xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hoping all is going well with Belle and her leg is healing and there's no fracture! Get well little one! hugs! xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Everything crossed for some good news soon x


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Fingers crossed it all goes well at the vets today


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Bad news, I have come home Belle-less 

I was waiting quite a while as the new vet was running quite late, so Jane, one of the senior vets, the lady that admitted Annelis asked if I would like to see her. 
She wants to X-ray as Belle is still pretty lame on that leg, though she showed just what a tinker she is and jumped onto a chair whilst having a wander. 
They're going to put her out because she wants to have a good feel if the X-ray comes back with no fracture and it is a ligament thing, Belle won't let her feel it properly awake.

My poor baby   Don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Awww poor Belle. When I have to leave Bubble at the vet I keep focussing on the time I'll go and pick him up. I imagine all the things he'll do and the cuddling I'll give him. 

May be the x-ray is for the best. You'll know one way or the other whether it is a fracture or not and I'm really hoping you get some good news and it's just a sprain.


----------



## Drevil (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh no! But it is better to know for sure than to keep wondering if it is a fracture or a sprain. Belle will take it all in her stride!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> Bad news, I have come home Belle-less
> 
> I was waiting quite a while as the new vet was running quite late, so Jane, one of the senior vets, the lady that admitted Annelis asked if I would like to see her.
> She wants to X-ray as Belle is still pretty lame on that leg, though she showed just what a tinker she is and jumped onto a chair whilst having a wander.
> ...


Awww not the news we were hoping for poor little Belle! Whatever it is she can be fixed I know that's not helping how you feel at the moment but it's best to be positive! Ligament damage is slow to heal so you may have to be very patient. Please update us when you know what's what! Sending healing vibes to Belle and hugs to you! xxx


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh no Susan, poor Belle and poor you 

But it's better to be safe than sorry and all that, although I know all you'll do is worry until she's back home. I'd be exactly the same.

When will you know more? xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Thinking of you, fingers crossed it's good news and she will be back home with you soon x


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh bless.
It won't be long and she'll be back in your arms for cuddles. 
Lots of positive vibes for good news 
Xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

You're all right and I would rather them check it out properly. 
It's so horrible having to leave her, she's happy in a carrier, but she really hates the car so she wasn't settled back down when I left her and I didn't give her a cuddle before she was taken  She said her ankle also feels swollen (they were more looking at her knee before), so that could account for why her foot looks like it's poking in funny directions. 
She's so cuddly and confident so she'll be fine I'm sure. 
I can phone at 2 to check how it went and make sure I can still collect her at 5. She's guna be starving she's just a baby.

Before we left, she got in the carrier and was in there playing with a boink xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> You're all right and I would rather them check it out properly.
> It's so horrible having to leave her, she's happy in a carrier, but she really hates the car so she wasn't settled back down when I left her and I didn't give her a cuddle before she was taken  She said her ankle also feels swollen (they were more looking at her knee before), so that could account for why her foot looks like it's poking in funny directions.
> She's so cuddly and confident so she'll be fine I'm sure.
> I can phone at 2 to check how it went and make sure I can still collect her at 5. She's guna be starving she's just a baby.
> ...


Awww poor little girl! I don't know of too many cats that like the car even when they are ok in their carriers! She will be fine I'm sure! Wait to hear from you later! xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Not the news we were all hoping for but at least now you will know just what,if anything,is wrong with her.
Everything crossed that it is nothing that a bit of rest ( ) will sort.
Sending lots of positive vibes Belles way x


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Aww poor Belle. It is awful leaving them, but she is in good hands. Do you have anything to keep your mind off it so 2pm might roll around that bit faster?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Poor Baby..she's a healthy strong girl so will cope absolutely fine I'm sure..at her age too they can cope with a lot of strange environments and are adaptable so I'm sure she won't be too stressed. 

Fingers crossed they don't find anything untoward. 

The only slight set back when she comes home is that she will smell strange again so you might have a day or two of grumps from the girls. 

Look forward to the update later and thinking of you xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Your doing the very best for her. In the case of a little active wriggler is important that they take their time and establish that she can mend on her own without intervention. She is an absolute beauty. I'm sure the staff will have a very distracted work day today. Especially if she gives them her come cuddle me eyes. Chin up . I hope they have answers for you when you call back. And I hope it is nothing too serious .x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you lovelies, I can't wait to bring her home, not too long til I can call at least. I've not heard from them so no news is good news, she must have been fine with the anaesthetic. 


AmsMam said:


> Aww poor Belle. It is awful leaving them, but she is in good hands. Do you have anything to keep your mind off it so 2pm might roll around that bit faster?


I've had bits and bobs to do which has passed some time, I'm starving now so guna have lunch, then not long til I can call.



huckybuck said:


> Poor Baby..she's a healthy strong girl so will cope absolutely fine I'm sure..at her age too they can cope with a lot of strange environments and are adaptable so I'm sure she won't be too stressed.
> 
> Fingers crossed they don't find anything untoward.
> 
> ...


Orphelia is still being intermittently mardy, she's probably thinking "YESSS she's taken her back!" Lol! She's happy in herself though. 
Fingers crossed she's okay, she's her usual self it's just the cage that's the most awful part  xxx



idris said:


> Your doing the very best for her. In the case of a little active wriggler is important that they take their time and establish that she can mend on her own without intervention. She is an absolute beauty. I'm sure the staff will have a very distracted work day today. Especially if she gives them her come cuddle me eyes. Chin up . I hope they have answers for you when you call back. And I hope it is nothing too serious .x


Yeah, I had planned to ask for them to try without session, but I understand why they wanted to, she didn't cry when the vet was feeling it, but was very resistant. 
If only they could put a moon boot on her like they give humans now so she can still be a loon but it will heal! 
I forgot to tell them she likes cuddles and tummy tickles, but hopefully they found that out xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope you have some good news soon and Belle is back to being able to run around before long :Cat


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Fingers crossed you get the all clear to bring her home at 5, best to find out what the issue is xxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh dear poor little love, but she's where she needs to be at the min and getting lots of attention too I bet  she's such a doll.
Fingers crossed it's just a bad sprain.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Susan M said:


> I forgot to tell them she likes cuddles and tummy tickles, but hopefully they found that out xxx


I'm sure she'll be fine, but I understand how stressful you must be finding this.

I wouldn't worry about not telling them about the tummy snuggles. It's my experience that a cute kitten who wants cuddles and tummy tickles, will normally end up getting *exactly* the amount of cuddles and tummy tickles that they want. I mean... who could resist!!!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for your lovely words everyone. 
No news yet I'm afraid, I called and she's being x rayed right now, they said I can call back in an hour.



Erenya said:


> I'm sure she'll be fine, but I understand how stressful you must be finding this.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about not telling them about the tummy snuggles. It's my experience that a cute kitten who wants cuddles and tummy tickles, will normally end up getting *exactly* the amount of cuddles and tummy tickles that they want. I mean... who could resist!!!!


You're right, it's a great team there, the veterinary nurses and receptionists are great and give lots of fuss, I hope she wasn't scared and wanted cuddles from them. 
I'll have to go through this again when she's spayed


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

But at least she will be well used to the vets when that time comes


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Nightmare. The vets just called me. Worst news 
There is a break in her foot, it's at the end of her growth plate and they are referring her to a specialist centre for surgery.

Nothing was even said about her foot on Friday, she said her knee! I knew her foot was poking at a funny angle. My poor baby girl, this is an absolute nightmare.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I know how hard it is leaving them at the vets. Fingers crossed it is just really bruised.

Wishing Belle a speedy recovery. 

They do like to worry don't they. I'm sure I have developed a lot more grey hairs since I got Olaf ☺


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh no  poor poor baby & poor you. Can't write much as I'm at work, just want to let you know I'm thinking of you xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh no, I'm sure they will be able to make her better, with her being young it should heal quickly.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Aww I'm so sorry to hear about this. I know this is not the news everyone wanted to hear but she is a very brave girl and I'm sure she'll make a full recovery. Hopefully this ordeal is over soon and she's back to whizzing around.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh no  
When are they doing the op and where?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh that's a pain (sorry for the pun). I am sure she is going to be fine, its just going to take a bit longer.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh no 

I'm really sorry you're having to go through this Susan, and Belle, poor little love.

How quickly will she be referred/operated on?


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you, this is just awful  
I don't even know how far away she has to go, he said Surrey or Hertforshire or something, we're in West Kent.

The good news is she is coming round from the anaesthetic well and I can still pick her up at 5.

They won't keep her overnight will they? The specialist people?



blade100 said:


> Oh no
> When are they doing the op and where?


I don't know  They're contacting referral centres for me now, I don't want her to be far away


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> Nightmare. The vets just called me. Worst news
> There is a break in her foot, it's at the end of her growth plate and they are referring her to a specialist centre for surgery.
> 
> Nothing was even said about her foot on Friday, she said her knee! I knew her foot was poking at a funny angle. My poor baby girl, this is an absolute nightmare.


Oh Hun I also would have thought that the vet would notice the unnatural angle of her foot too which to anyone would indicate a break! Poor you and poor little Belle I hope they can get the surgery done pretty quick! I am so sorry to hear this news. Get well soon little girlie! xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Oh Hun I also would have thought that the vet would notice the unnatural angle of her foot too which to anyone would indicate a break! Poor you and poor little Belle I hope they can get the surgery done pretty quick! I am so sorry to hear this news. Get well soon little girlie! xxx


You will need to ask the referral vet about her being hospitalized I suppose it depends on what needs to be done on her poor little foot.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to read this ,I hope for you and Belle's sake that she doesn't have to travel too far for the surgery .
Hopefully in skilled hands it will be a straight forward op and she will be back to her normal, happy ,active self soon x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Oh Hun I also would have thought that the vet would notice the unnatural angle of her foot too which to anyone would indicate a break! Poor you and poor little Belle I hope they can get the surgery done pretty quick! I am so sorry to hear this news. Get well soon little girlie! xxx


I don't know which other vet checked her on Friday, she was checked twice im not sure how it was missed, they were more keen to wait and X-ray now if needed or I'd have done it Friday 

I think she'll either be going to the Royal Veterinary College in Hertfordshire or Fitzpatricks.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I am so sorry! Wishing Belle has a quick and speedy recovery for you x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry for you and baby Belle  but at least she will receive specialist care and will be back with you asap. Sending you lots of love xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Do not blame yourself for any of this :Bored she will soon be on the mend . She will bounce back with avengeance. It's fortunate that the vet got a good look at her whole limb this time. I hope it's not too far away and I hope they sort her out quickly. Poor belle . she is in for the smooching of a lifetime when you get her home .x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh dear  Not such good news as you had hoped for. I'm sure she will be fine in the care of the specialists but sending hugs and purrs for you both xxx ((()))


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh no @Susan M, not what any of us wanted to hear!  but good news that she's been diagnosed and is going to get sorted. At her age she will heal really fast, so once she's had her op I'm sure she'll be back to her old self in no time!

Not sure if you're going for Fitzpatrick's or RVC yet but I can vouch for the RVC team. She'll be in great hands wherever she goes.

They probably will need to keep her in overnight to ensure she's recovering alright - we have to be extra careful with little ones, but it's just a precaution - but try not to worry. She'll get more cuddles than she can handle and IME kittens handle stays in hospital much better than adult cats!

Keep us posted xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhh no Susan so very sorry to hear this - why on earth didn't they xray when it first happened - honestly I do wonder sometimes! They must've been able to tell it wasn't looking right & should've xrayed if even the smallest doubt of a break (so it could get fixed asap) 

Wishing Belle a speedy reconery


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Okay she's going to North Downs Specialist Referrals to see an Orthopedic surgeon tomorrow morning. 
Know anything about them @Shoshannah ? It's 40 minutes from here so not as far as the other two.

Oh god this is a nightmare! I haven't even done her full policy with Petplan yet! Trying to get it together long enough to call them.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhh no Susan so very sorry to hear this - why on earth didn't they xray when it first happened - honestly I do wonder sometimes! They must've been able to tell it wasn't looking right & should've xrayed if even the smallest doubt of a break (so it could get fixed asap)
> 
> Wishing Belle a speedy reconery


I think it was offered TBF, but @Susan M understandably chose to try pain relief and rest first rather than risk sedating Belle for a sprain.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> I think it was offered TBF, but @Susan M understandably chose to try pain relief and rest first rather than risk sedating Belle for a sprain.


 Yes that, although I did say please do whatever you think is necessary, they advised waiting so I didn't push it. I wish they'd have said X-ray but the really didn't


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Susan M said:


> Okay she's going to North Downs Specialist Referrals to see an Orthopedic surgeon tomorrow morning.
> Know anything about them @Shoshannah ? It's 40 minutes from here so not as far as the other two.
> 
> Oh god this is a nightmare! I haven't even done her full policy with Petplan yet! Trying to get it together long enough to call them.


No direct experience with them (wrong neck of the woods) but I've heard positive things about NDSR. They have Benito de la Puerta there, he taught me on my first ever week on clinics, nice guy and very good. I don't know if that's who Belle will be seeing but I'm sure she'll be in good hands.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

So sorry to hear this it seems a nightmare now but once you have time to stop and think it will all seem so much more manageable. Poor little Belle but she will be getting the best possible care and they can do so much. Please look after yourself too xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Susan M said:


> Yes that, although I did say please do whatever you think is necessary, they advised waiting so I didn't push it. I wish they'd have said X-ray but the really didn't


Please don't worry, with it being a weekend there's no guarantee they would have been able to get her in for surgery until this week anyway. The important thing is she's been X-rayed now and and can sorted xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> No direct experience with them (wrong neck of the woods) but I've heard positive things about NDSR. They have Benito de la Puerta there, he taught me on my first ever week on clinics, nice guy and very good. I don't know if that's who Belle will be seeing but I'm sure she'll be in good hands.


She's booked in with Terry Emmerson, he has an awful lot of letters after his name. 
Will they take her tomorrow straight away? 
I really don't know how these referral places work, the email says to fast her so I guess she has a consultation and then I leave her there?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear this news, but at least now you can get it sorted .... Such a stressful time for you X


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Susan M said:


> She's booked in with Terry Emmerson, he has an awful lot of letters after his name.
> Will they take her tomorrow straight away?
> I really don't know how these referral places work, the email says to fast her so I guess she has a consultation and then I leave her there?


Ah okay, he's the other orthopaedic specialist there. 

Yes, the general procedure is that you'll take Belle in and have a consultation with the vet and then she will be admitted for surgery that day or the day after (I guess it depends on the time of the appointment). Seeing as she has a morning appointment, hopefully she will be done tomorrow.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Ah okay, he's the other orthopaedic specialist there.
> 
> Yes, the general procedure is that you'll take Belle in and have a consultation with the vet and then she will be admitted for surgery that day or the day after (I guess it depends on the time of the appointment). Seeing as she has a morning appointment, hopefully she will be done tomorrow.


Sounds good, look after my baby Mr Terry 
Okay that's good to know, her appointment is at 9.30am so I pray it'll be tomorrow. Glad I read the email and asked or I'd have been expecting to bring her back home tomorrow!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Susan, poor Belle  and poor you 

Thinking of you both and sending hugs xx


----------



## Drevil (Jan 19, 2013)

Poor baby Belle - such a lot of worry for you but I doubt if she will be as stressed as you - bewildered probably but I think she will go with the flow and be on the mend in no time.


----------



## MiloandTazzy (Dec 10, 2014)

Poor little Belle, what a worry  I hope tomorrow goes smoothly and she's back home for snuggles as soon as possible


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

There's nothing I can write that hasn't been said. But just sending you and Belle virtual hugs. What a brave girl she is!! Wishing her a speedy recovery xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Good luck for tomoz belle and Susan hoping she gets it done tomorrow and you can take her home as soon as possible.
She's such a brave girl xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Poor little Belle  And poor you ((hugs))

Good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Lots of hugs from us xxx Good luck tomorrow xx She will soon forget about all of this snd be zooming around before you know it xxx


----------



## Summ3rain (Jun 5, 2014)

Poor baby Belle. Lots of positive vibes headed her way as well as virtual hugs xxxx


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh deary, hope she heals up quickly. Sending healing vibes for your poor Belle. Hopefully she's gained some valuable experience and will be more careful in future. Little monkey!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just caught up, sorry to hear it is broken  Just a guess but perhaps her leg was so swollen originally it was hard to tell by feel alone. Good job she has been on the pain meds bless her. Topping up the healing vibes and sending a big hug xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Poor Belle, I hope she will make a quick recovery.


----------



## CarerQuie (Apr 23, 2015)

I hope Belle makes a speedy recovery after her surgery. It sounds like she will be in good, experienced hands. xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, she's home. Purring like a tractor and trying to bounce about still so she's safely back in her cage. She's just scoffed dinner so she must have been starving. 

Apparently she was very well behaved and loved being fussed, makes me feel a little better about tomorrow, but I know I'm in for a hellish couple of days. 

They took 3 x-rays, it's broken where her foot attaches to her leg, that sort of area, hence the floppy foot. Her hips look great so that's one good thing. 
Nightmare, I can't really think straight tbh. She's climbing the cage to get out right now


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Well, she's home. Purring like a tractor and trying to bounce about still so she's safely back in her cage. She's just scoffed dinner so she must have been starving.
> 
> Apparently she was very well behaved and loved being fussed, makes me feel a little better about tomorrow, but I know I'm in for a hellish couple of days.
> 
> ...


At least she's clearly feeling ok in herself if she's still bouncy, that's a good thing


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh bless her, she's so brave. 
Will be thinking of you both tomorrow xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh @susanM what a shame. BUT glad that it's now been found and something can be done about it. 

Is she still at the vets? Or has she come home?

Don't worry about the specialist vets if they are anything like Davies you really feel like they are in the best place and in the hands of ex[etrs who deal with this sort of thing on a daily basis.
We were advised to starve the night before Little H went, just in case they decided to do the investigation that day..but in the end it was the morning after so he stayed in overnight. 
Depending on when they operate they may well keep Belle in again to make sure she's ok.
I don't know if you'll be allowed to take any of her blankets etc (we weren't) but put them in the car just in case along with some of her favourite foods and/or treats so that if she doesn't like the food she's offered the nurses can tempt her with what she's used to. 

I'm glad you have the app so quickly. 

Will be thinking of you both tomorrow xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just read she's home!!

Well behaved and loved being fussed - she'll be absolutely fine at the other vets and have them all doting on her!!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear Belle has a broken foot. But at least you know why her foot was at a strange angle. I am sure they will get her on the mend in no time. Hugs for you and Belle.

Viv xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Glad she's home and obviously in good shape all things considered.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Oh @susanM what a shame. BUT glad that it's now been found and something can be done about it.
> 
> Is she still at the vets? Or has she come home?
> 
> ...


I hope so, I'm glad a specialist is doing it if it's tricky, but it just feels like she'll be so far away. The generic email they sent says to starve her from midnight, Shosh and my vet have both said they think they should do the surgery tomorrow as she has an early appointment.
Great thanks, I'll definitely pack some home comforts, she's not crazy on wet food, but I can't really take raw with me :/ I'll send her with some wet anyway, she should eat it if she's hungry, not sure if she was fed today she's just wolfed down a second bowl of raw. xxx



Britt said:


> Glad she's home and obviously in good shape all things considered.


Thanks Britt, that's very true.

She goes nuts in the car I'm a bit worried she might do herself some more damage, pet remedy at the ready! 
I'm borrowing a bigger crate from a friend, I know more room isn't necessarily good, but this one I can't fit a hooded tray in and she just won't poo in an uncovered tray, will be one less thing to worry about.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Great thanks, I'll definitely pack some home comforts, she's not crazy on wet food, but I can't really take raw with me :/ I'll send her with some wet anyway, she should eat it if she's hungry, not sure if she was fed today she's just wolfed down a second bowl of raw. xxx


Go and spray the car liberally now @Susan M and the crate if you can. It doesn't get stuck in your throat then either.

That's what I did with LH. And I think it helped.

I think they are likely to try to do the surgery tomorrow too as you're so early so fingers crosses (the only thing that would change is if they have an emergency to deal with).


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I've only just seen this post as I haven't been on PF for a few days. I'm so sorry that Belle has a fracture. Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow. I'm sure it will be a bit stressful but it sounds like she's in good hands x


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear that it's broken  Good luck for tomorrow, it sounds like she's getting the very best care xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I've heard good things about North Downs. It would have been my preferred option for luna but they could not admit her for 48 hours and she would not have survived that long. 

I'm sure Belle will be in the safetest (made up word ) hands! If it's anything like RVC then she will be given loads of cuddles by the nurses and consultants


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that it's a break 

Good luck for tomorrow, it's sounds like she'll be in good hands with the specialist, sending hugs to you both xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless her!!! And you! Sending you all the love and positive vibes for tomorrow xx


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh no  She sounds happy though, Hugs to you Susan.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

There's no reason why you can't send raw in with her. I do this all the time if mine have to stay over, and my vet is very accommodating!

Good luck for tomorrow. Fingers very firmly crossed!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Susan M just in case I miss you in the morning just want to wish you and Belle good luck! She will be fixed up and better in no time! take care sending hugs! xxx


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh Susan I'm so sorry, poor baby Belle. You must be worried sick, I'm sure she's going to be fine. I so hope they can get her operation done tomorrow so you don't have to worry any longer than necessary and can get her home as soon as possible.
Give her a big hug from me xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> I've heard good things about North Downs. It would have been my preferred option for luna but they could not admit her for 48 hours and she would not have survived that long.
> 
> I'm sure Belle will be in the safetest (made up word ) hands! If it's anything like RVC then she will be given loads of cuddles by the nurses and consultants


That's reassuring  We've checked out the surgeon she is seeing and he seems great, a very experienced man, and he completed an internship at the RVC. 
She has quite an ear piercing cry, who could ignore that!



carly87 said:


> There's no reason why you can't send raw in with her. I do this all the time if mine have to stay over, and my vet is very accommodating!
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow. Fingers very firmly crossed!


 Oh really! Thank you for this Carly, I will take some with me and see what they say, I will take some wet but she would much prefer her raw.



Soozi said:


> @Susan M just in case I miss you in the morning just want to wish you and Belle good luck! She will be fixed up and better in no time! take care sending hugs! xxx


Thank you lovely, I just want it over with now, I'm going to collect her bigger pen tomorrow and buy her a new bed etc so hopefully that'll pass some time xxx

I've managed to be a bit productive and called Petplan, I'd only just sent her first show entry off too and I've managed to have that withdrawn, it's not your time to shine yet Belley.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Vienna1 said:


> Oh Susan I'm so sorry, poor baby Belle. You must be worried sick, I'm sure she's going to be fine. I so hope they can get her operation done tomorrow so you don't have to worry any longer than necessary and can get her home as soon as possible.
> Give her a big hug from me xx


Thank you, with everyone's good vibes they have to do it tomorrow surely, it's bad enough she's sleeping in a cage let alone not here at all. She says all cuddles are greatly received  xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight. the waiting part is as hideous as the actual day of the procedure. As the others have said I'm sure she'll be fine, the nurses will be fighting over her . Hope it all goes smoothly & you can bring her home tomorrow. Give her a cuddle from me too xx


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Only just seen this - fingers crossed!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh poor little Belle. I'm sure tomorrow will go well and it'll all be over before you know it. I'll be thinking about you. Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

In case I'm not on early enough good luck in the morning. The HBs have everything crossed! Xxxx


----------



## Jeano1471 (Feb 9, 2015)

Sending hugs and hope all goes well. Shes a little toughie. Hugs and kisses xxxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Best of luck today hun - I will be thinking of you and Belle xx


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Thinking of you and Belle today xxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Thinking about you & baby Belle xx


----------



## CarerQuie (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm hoping that everything goes well today. Love and hugs all round.xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Good luck Belle hope you are soon back home with your mummy xx


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

thinking of you both today xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Good luck x thinking of you x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

You and Belle are in my thoughts today x


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Thinking of you and Belle, hope everything goes well today xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I cannot thank you all enough for your support and well wishes, it means so much. 

PF vibes have done it again!!
I cannot begin to tell you how elated I am, Belle is home with me! I was not expecting it at all, the lovely surgeon checked her over and looked at her X-rays, there is an obvious break and it's slightly out of position, but it's not major and the bones are still making contact. 
He had other surgeons also take a look and they all said it'll heal on its own! There is a small chance it'll effect the growth, but he's seen this many times and the chances are very low, surgery could also cause growth issues, so there is a risk either way. 

The surgical option is to have it pinned, because it's on the growth plate those pins would need removing in 4 weeks which would be another procedure. 

So, following guidance I decided to go with his recommendation and she's home! She needs 2 weeks strict cage rest, if she does anything silly there's chance it'll go completely, and 4 weeks if possible. She is walking on it very well, so fingers crossed it will heal well, if she gets lamer he wants to see her again and she may need the op then. 

I cannot tell you how relieved I am! She's finally given in and is asleep. I'm collecting a bigger cage tonight so she can have a little bed, a proper litter box and some space to roll around in  
Thank you all so much xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh Susan, I'm SO pleased for you


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh thrilled to hear this @susanM. That's brilliant news.


----------



## MiloandTazzy (Dec 10, 2014)

Brilliant news!


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Great news! So glad Belle is home with you. Fingers crossed that a few weeks of rest will do the trick.


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

I think that;s what you would call a result! YAY


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

What wonderful news! I'm so pleased for you!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you so much! I can't believe it! 
I wasn't expecting any other option other then surgery to be offered, over the moon! She's just a baby so as everyone says she will heal quickly  
It was a really lovely place so she'd definitely have been in great hands, she had the reception staff and whole waiting room swooning over her. 
Off to buy her a new bed and litter box now!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awwww What brilliant news!!!! So happy Belle doesn't need an op! I'm sure it will heal well and not be a bother to her! Really great news Hun! XXX


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

great news .that's fab now she just needs to get the rest part of the message x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Fantastic news Susan, let's hope she heals extremely fast.
Does she climb the cage?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Awww Susan that's fantastic news, I'm so pleased and happy for you and Belle   

Topping up those healing vibes for beautiful Belle and hoping she's on the road to recovery really soon xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh Susan, I am so relieved for you, I don't think any of us expected this outcome. What fantastic news :Smug:Smuggrin


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

idris said:


> View attachment 245646
> great news .that's fab now she just needs to get the rest part of the message x


Rest? What's rest?  I don't think she'll have even learned her lesson lol! xx



blade100 said:


> Fantastic news Susan, let's hope she heals extremely fast.
> Does she climb the cage?


The cage she's in at the moment she'll stand on her back legs and she's pretty much to the top, slightly worried in a bigger cage she is going to climb! But I can't keep her in that for 4 weeks, it's not tiny, but it's just not big enough.

Aww you're all so lovely :Kiss


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Hooray!!!!









That's awesome news! Now Belle, you have to promise to be more careful in the future!   you've caused your Mummy and all the Cat Chatters a lot of worry!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Great news. Keep her confined and keep her from climbing or jumping.
I wouldn't worry about the cage being too small. If it is big enough for her to sleep and have a litter tray, it is big enough to keep her in there for 4 weeks. The less room she has to perform any silly antics, the better.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Susan M said:


> The cage she's in at the moment she'll stand on her back legs and she's pretty much to the top, slightly worried in a bigger cage she is going to climb! But I can't keep her in that for 4 weeks, it's not tiny, but it's just not big enough.


I don't know if it would be a cost-effective option, but one option over using a traditional dog crate would be to make a crate/ enclosure out of C+C panels. That's not their 'proper' name, but they're used to make C+C cages for guinea pigs, and for fencing off areas for rabbits. They're reasonably easy to get hold of in the UK, either new or 2nd hand. Each panel (square) is about 36cm high, but if you're clever and use cable ties (rather than the snap clips) you can be clever and have the roof at whatever height you want. Or indeed the sides. I use cable ties to make doors too. So there's a lot more flexibility than your standard crate, especially in terms of limiting height if you're worried about her climbing. Of course if you're not putting them together at the set 36cms it's going to look a bit less pretty, but it's much more flexible.

I don't have any very good photos of when I had mine set up for cats, but here's a couple of runty 5 week old kittens in comparison to the panels themselves size-wise


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

First tiem I've been on today and I'm sooooo pleased for you that Belle doesn't need surgery! What a relief. Gosh, you'll have a job keeping the little monkey on cage rest for a fortnight though!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Excellent news,so pleased that Belle doesn't need surgery


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hooray! That's the best you could have hoped for or expected. Hope she's a good girl and doesn't do anything silly


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Great news. Keep her confined and keep her from climbing or jumping.
> *I wouldn't worry about the cage being too small. If it is big enough for her to sleep and have a litter tray, it is big enough to keep her in there for 4 weeks. The less room she has to perform any silly antics, the better*.


Agreed  If she were at the vets on cage rest she'd be in a small pen, possibly even smaller than she is now, and the less room she has to do herself another mischief (especially until the bones have begin to knit) the better!

Good news about not needing surgery


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Wonderful mews Susan! So happy for you and Belle.  xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Hooray!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must have brought it upon myself when j started calling her Tinker! Same goes for calling Orphelia Moo! She will be on her best behaviour!



Torin said:


> I don't know if it would be a cost-effective option, but one option over using a traditional dog crate would be to make a crate/ enclosure out of C+C panels. That's not their 'proper' name, but they're used to make C+C cages for guinea pigs, and for fencing off areas for rabbits. They're reasonably easy to get hold of in the UK, either new or 2nd hand. Each panel (square) is about 36cm high, but if you're clever and use cable ties (rather than the snap clips) you can be clever and have the roof at whatever height you want. Or indeed the sides. I use cable ties to make doors too. So there's a lot more flexibility than your standard crate, especially in terms of limiting height if you're worried about her climbing. Of course if you're not putting them together at the set 36cms it's going to look a bit less pretty, but it's much more flexible.
> 
> I don't have any very good photos of when I had mine set up for cats, but here's a couple of runty 5 week old kittens in comparison to the panels themselves size-wise


Thank you for this, what a good idea! Thankfully I'm able to borrow them! I do have a rabbit run with separate metal panels though, so that's good to keep in mind, she wouldn't be able to climb those panels very easily.



Jiskefet said:


> Great news. Keep her confined and keep her from climbing or jumping.
> I wouldn't worry about the cage being too small. If it is big enough for her to sleep and have a litter tray, it is big enough to keep her in there for 4 weeks. The less room she has to perform any silly antics, the better.





Jesthar said:


> Agreed  If she were at the vets on cage rest she'd be in a small pen, possibly even smaller than she is now, and the less room she has to do herself another mischief (especially until the bones have begin to knit) the better!
> 
> Good news about not needing surgery


I do agree with you both completely, my main reasoning for trying a slightly bigger cage is this one I can only fit a litter tray and she will not toilet in it. She wants a covered box like she's used to, she sits in the tray and cries to go to the normal litter box so I've been putting her in there and she goes. It's not too bad this week as I'm on holiday, but I go back to work on Sunday and I just can't risk her holding on  
Of course if she doesn't behave herself she'll have to go back into the small one and I'll work a plan.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Susan M said:


> I do agree with you both completely, my main reasoning for trying a slightly bigger cage is *this one I can only fit a litter tray and she will not toilet in it. She wants a covered box like she's used to*, she sits in the tray and cries to go to the normal litter box so I've been putting her in there and she goes. It's not too bad this week as I'm on holiday, but I go back to work on Sunday and I just can't risk her holding on
> Of course if she doesn't behave herself she'll have to go back into the small one and I'll work a plan.


Hmm - put a cardboard box with a hole cut in one end over it? Maybe it might also help to pop some soiled litter in there for a bit so it smells right?


----------



## CarerQuie (Apr 23, 2015)

Brilliant news!! Now rest up,Belle!!xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

That is brilliant news. Now the problem is keeping her still. 

Hoping the weeks go by quickly and Belles foot heals quickly.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Really fantastic news






















My daughter had to keep a cat on cage rest for a month and used an indoor rabbit pen for him - it was high enough for him to stand up easily but he couldn't climb the sides.
Good luck with keeping Belle entertained for the next two weeks and I hope her foot heals nicely :Cat Hugs and purrs xxx:Cat


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

That is excellent news I think the safest place to keep Belle right now is on mummy's lap. Hopefully this will mean a lot of cuddles


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Brilliant news @Susan M !  So pleased Belle won't need surgery and is coming home!! :Woot:Woot:Cat


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Wanted to add that I do email my specialist vet often. And he is absolutely brilliant. If you are unsure about the food, you could email your vet pics.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

such fab news


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhh fantastic news!

Good luck with the cage rest .... it can work wonders (Mia had to be crated for 4 weeks & then confined to a room with no furniture = no jumping for another 4 weeks when she damaged her knee when she was about 4 months old). 

It's hard leaving them in there (esp when they 'make eyes' at you) but def worth it


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So very pleased to read this tonight!! xxx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Great news that Belle will be ok. I love that she wants a covered litter tray - what a lady she is!


----------



## Drevil (Jan 19, 2013)

What a diva she will be after a month of extra special attention.


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

So glad that Belle doesn't need surgery after all. I'm wondering if you could try screening off the side of her cage near the litter tray with flat cardboard, it might be easier then fitting a covered tray in if she would accept it. (Though if you have already found a suitable cage, there's no point hacking boxes around for the sake of it.)


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

As I said earlier I'm so pleased and relieved for you both. 

Just wondering if the cage has more than one opening? the cage we have has a side and front door and we found the perfect solution was to leave the side door open with the hooded tray up against it. An ensuite so to speak! It worked very well. We just stuffed old cushions around the outside so there was no temptation to try to escape.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

just catching up, im so pleased belle doesnt need surgery, lots of rest and cuddles for awhile longer, hopefully the next few weeks go quickly for you both.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh what fabulous news!!!! I've been thinking of you and Belle all day!!!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

That's the best news I've heard today. Sending healing ( and relaxing ) vibes Belle's way.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for all your lovely comments and suggestions, I've taken all onboard to try and make this the best for Belle.

I've been finding it all very stressful and overwhelming  I'm still overjoyed she hasn't needed surgery, but I am so terrified of her knocking it and putting the bone completely out, she did it 5 days ago now so I can only hope healing has started. It's not bothering her in the slightest, aside from her limp you'd never know she'd done anything.

I have put her in a slightly bigger pen, within 10 minutes of having a hooded box she did a poo. She has a little bed in there which she loves, her bowls and that just leaves a tiny area infront of her which is completely padded out, as is the rest of the pen.
The top of the litter box is blocked off so she can't get on there and the top section of the pen is being modified so there is nothing to climb. She's been pretty settled in there today, mornings and evenings are the worst when she wants to come out and run.
We'll get there, but it's not easy xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Love that photo - she looks very comfy ..... but ..... she seems to have lost her head!  Glad to hear she's doing so well ....


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good news, your little set up sounds perfect. It will seem like a lifetime but if the cage rest does it's work it will be worth it xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww, bless but where's her head??


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, she certainly doesn't look too put out by the whole thing! Little darling :Kiss

I think it would be harder for an older cat to deal with


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Love that photo - she looks very comfy ..... but ..... she seems to have lost her head!  Glad to hear she's doing so well ....





blade100 said:


> Aww, bless but where's her head??


 Lol! I wondered the same thing when I looked at the pic!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh bless her how content does she look  So pleased that she didn't need surgery and I hope that your stress levels start reducing soon. Its horrible as they recuperate no experience with cats but had a couple of dogs who have had cruciate ligament surgery and every time they move you freak. That said the first time you watch them walk properly on it makes up for all the hard work in trying to keep them still. Hugs to you both x


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Just catching up. So brilliant that she doesn't need surgery. I'm sure we'll all be crossing everything that she keeps herself well behaved in the cage. 
I really feel for you. Having to shut your new baby away and not let her be a crazy kitten must be so horrible. Thinking of you as well as Belle. Hope the cage rest goes fast and without any problems.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Great news! 

Susan, you are doing a fab job and Belle will be absolutely fine :Happy


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww look at her - one happy headless bunny sorry kitty!!!

She will be fine @susanM and none the worse for the time in her crate. Kittens are very resilient, hold no grudges and extremely adaptable. 

Thinking outside the box - wondering if a spot on calm might keep her calmer? Not sure what age it says you can give it to though so you'd need to check first.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

What a great photo :Smuggrin. It must be so hard keeping her in there but maybe she'll get used to it to a degree. I imagine because she's on pain relief she doesn't feel it & just wants to charge about madly. Is Orphelia still hissing at her in the cage?


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Look at that little face!










Little bit whingey now, but we're going to bed so she'll settle, she's been an excellent sleeper from day one. 
She has slept most of today and her leg is looking great tonight, hardly a limp at all.

@ab1g41l It really is, it makes you feel so guilty that she can't burn off steam in the way little kittens do!

Thanks @GingerNinja I'm doing my best, I feel a lot better tonight then I did yesterday.

@huckybuck I hope not! I can't help keep worrying it'll effect her little character, she's still playful and cuddly so far. 
I had wondered that, it doesn't say on the box so I'll do some research tomorrow.

@Matrod Unfortunately yes  But this is a different cage now and it's in a different place, so she's readjusting, Annelis is hissing a bit as well now. We've made little steps today, they both came in for bed without me having to herd them lol!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Look at that little face!
> 
> View attachment 245888
> 
> ...


She's the sweetest little thing, I love those big eyes! Maybe Belle being in a cage will help miss hissy pants get over it at last . She's got plenty of time to still be a kitten so don't go feeling bad about it.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

She has a head!! and it's a beautiful one!!


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

I did smile at the headless photo 

I can imagine how difficult it is for you. When Tobias broke his toes he was on cage rest for 8 weeks  but that was only because the little monkey kept removing his bandage so he had to recover without any protection hence double the amount of cage rest needed. It's very stressful seeing them like that so my heart goes out to you. I imagine Belle will recover quickly though and as you said, it's starting to look better already so hopefully she'll be out of there in no time. Then God help you as she'll have all that energy to get rid of! Hugs x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

She is looking great . I'm glad her limp is lessening . Are you feeding the others near her cage or playing with them near her and grooming and giving treats by her cage . This should give positive reinforsement of her presence. It seems mean to do all this right in front of the caged belle. But it should help Orphelia and Annelis . Sorry if I'm teaching you to suck eggs lol. I'm really glad she's improving.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww look at her little face!!! So pretty! Glad she's doing well and hope the Spotties are okay with her too!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww Belle it won't be long sweetie! She's so gorgeous she will soon be better Hun! xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

thedebonair said:


> I did smile at the headless photo
> 
> I can imagine how difficult it is for you. When Tobias broke his toes he was on cage rest for 8 weeks  but that was only because the little monkey kept removing his bandage so he had to recover without any protection hence double the amount of cage rest needed. It's very stressful seeing them like that so my heart goes out to you. I imagine Belle will recover quickly though and as you said, it's starting to look better already so hopefully she'll be out of there in no time. Then God help you as she'll have all that energy to get rid of! Hugs x


8 weeks!  She doesn't have any bandage or anything at all, it's a such a worry because she's not protected by anything! And I thought crazy time was bad before! Lol!



idris said:


> She is looking great . I'm glad her limp is lessening . Are you feeding the others near her cage or playing with them near her and grooming and giving treats by her cage . This should give positive reinforsement of her presence. It seems mean to do all this right in front of the caged belle. But it should help Orphelia and Annelis . Sorry if I'm teaching you to suck eggs lol. I'm really glad she's improving.


No not at all! Any advice welcome because it must be something I've not thought of 
Yes, they are fed meals about a meter from her cage, Orphelia is fine until Belle looks at her  They're all in for bed now, Orphelia is sat giving the cage a good sniff, whilst making the silly noises and hissing! Belle is completely minding her own on her bed! She's just given it up, lasted a couple of minutes, she's sniffing toys on my bed that Belle has been playing with. 
The cage has definitely set us back, but I can say for sure they're all happy, aside from the funny noises Orphelia is completely herself, it really helped by stopping pampering her and forcing so much attention upon her, she lets us know when she wants it. And boy do we know 

Belle's Palace is now completely Belle proof! Of course she's tested this out, who wouldn't lol. 
She's been quite whingey today  
This is going to sound mean, so hear me out, thoughts of whether I'm totally wrong welcome. 
Yesterday she hardly had any pain relief, because she decided for the first time she didn't want to eat what I'd put it in, obviously I wasn't entirely sure what/if any she had had so I gave her no more until this morning. She rested really well yesterday, definitely less whinging then today, but she was also walking on it great! 
Today she ate all of her breakfast, therefore having a full dose of metacam and she's been whingey and unsettled. My thoughts are if she can't feel that she's hurt it's not encouraging her to rest which is making her more unsettled in the cage? Of course I don't want her in pain, I don't think she is in that much, but is it better for her to feel it a bit? Is that what has encouraged her to rest?

Thoughts welcome, the surgeon didn't seem too strict on pain relief, he said give it to her for a week and see how she is sort of thing.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Susan M said:


> This is going to sound mean, so hear me out, thoughts of whether I'm totally wrong welcome.
> Yesterday she hardly had any pain relief, because she decided for the first time she didn't want to eat what I'd put it in, obviously I wasn't entirely sure what/if any she had had so I gave her no more until this morning. She rested really well yesterday, definitely less whinging then today, but she was also walking on it great!
> Today she ate all of her breakfast, therefore having a full dose of metacam and she's been whingey and unsettled. My thoughts are if she can't feel that she's hurt it's not encouraging her to rest which is making her more unsettled in the cage? Of course I don't want her in pain, I don't think she is in that much, but is it better for her to feel it a bit? Is that what has encouraged her to rest?
> 
> Thoughts welcome, the surgeon didn't seem too strict on pain relief, he said give it to her for a week and see how she is sort of thing.


Many years ago, one of my kittens cracked the middle bone in her foot. She was given no treatment other than pain relief and cage rest. She always was a climber. (At her first show one of the judge's reports said ' What a character. She thought she was a monkey.')

The cage was an invitation to her to practise those skills. In the end, the vet told me to stop the pain relief. I felt terrible doing it to her but it stopped her aggravating the injury and her recovery was quicker than it would otherwise have been.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

QOTN said:


> Many years ago, one of my kittens cracked the middle bone in her foot. She was given no treatment other than pain relief and cage rest. She always was a climber. (At her first show one of the judge's reports said ' What a character. She thought she was a monkey.')
> 
> The cage was an invitation to her to practise those skills. In the end, the vet told me to stop the pain relief. I felt terrible doing it to her but it stopped her aggravating the injury and her recovery was quicker than it would otherwise have been.


Thank you for your reply, my way of thinking obviously makes some kind of sense. That's the trouble I'm having, I've made the cage so she can't climb, but she is trying, and instead of sleeping lots like she did the day with no pain relief she's up and down and crying to come out. 
I think maybe I'll give her half a dose this morning and see how that goes, if it makes no difference I'm considering stopping it, I'll call the vets to check. 
Today marks a weeks and I think she is healing well, she is walking fantastically all things considered but that'll go backwards if she doesn't rest.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

If she is trying to climb the cage then I would also be tempted to try her on a lesser dose , if she still was trying to climb out I would try her without any . If she still tries to climb out I would be back on to the vet asking about letting her out . She's so full of life  unfortunately it can't be kept in .


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think she is in a huge amount of pain as she wouldn't be able to walk on it at all if she was. When Tobias broke his toes (a clean break in 2 toes) he couldn't walk on that paw at all and protested very loudly if anyone went within an inch of touching it. The vet initially only gave him a week of painkillers but I went back for more after they'd run out. After 2 weeks of painkillers he was fine. As Belles sounds less severe pain wise I think you would be fine reducing the painkillers a little to stop her from not realising when she's overdoing it. I've had a bad back of late and the medical peeps always ask me if I've taken any painkillers for it. I say 'no, as I can't judge if it's getting any better if the pain is just masked'. Different for furries as they don't understand but same principal. If it hurts we stop! Better for her in the long run otherwise you could be going down a very long road of setbacks which would be more stressful for her too. It's hard knowing what to do for the best when you're already stressed out but as long as she's not in a massive amount of pain then I really think it'll be fine


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

idris said:


> If she is trying to climb the cage then I would also be tempted to try her on a lesser dose , if she still was trying to climb out I would try her without any . If she still tries to climb out I would be back on to the vet asking about letting her out . She's so full of life  unfortunately it can't be kept in .





thedebonair said:


> I don't think she is in a huge amount of pain as she wouldn't be able to walk on it at all if she was. When Tobias broke his toes (a clean break in 2 toes) he couldn't walk on that paw at all and protested very loudly if anyone went within an inch of touching it. The vet initially only gave him a week of painkillers but I went back for more after they'd run out. After 2 weeks of painkillers he was fine. As Belles sounds less severe pain wise I think you would be fine reducing the painkillers a little to stop her from not realising when she's overdoing it. I've had a bad back of late and the medical peeps always ask me if I've taken any painkillers for it. I say 'no, as I can't judge if it's getting any better if the pain is just masked'. Different for furries as they don't understand but same principal. If it hurts we stop! Better for her in the long run otherwise you could be going down a very long road of setbacks which would be more stressful for her too. It's hard knowing what to do for the best when you're already stressed out but as long as she's not in a massive amount of pain then I really think it'll be fine


Thank you for your help, it's really appreciated, and reassuring! 
I've given her half the dose this morning, I'm back to work Sunday so I at least still have tomorrow to try nothing if need be and will be here to monitor her. 
Today is 1 week since she done it and 1 week she's been in a cage, not entirely sure if the 2 weeks strict started from Tuesday or a week ago tbh. 
You are right @idris she is so full of life it doesn't fit in a cage! She literally runs if she manages to escape 

So you can see what I mean by she's doing very well, this was her on Wednesday evening, day 5, it's her right hind.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

She's doing fab I would have said left rear lol


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I've got to agree with the others regarding reducing the pain relief, if it doesn't hurt she won't know her limits & could end up doing more damage. If she has some discomfort she's more likely to use the leg appropriately & rest up a bit more instead of practising her climbing skills


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow she's doing really well looking at that video. You'd never know she'd even hurt herself! I'm sure she'll be right as rain in no time


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

She's doing great @susanM 
I'd be tempted to try her without pain relief and see how she seems..as long as she eats and doesn't seem withdrawn without it.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

She looks great and very inquisitive It must still be quite stressful making sure she doesn't jump or run! You're doing a great job and hopefully Belle will recover in no time.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

She looks like she's doing really well  you must be so pleased she didn't need the op!

It can't be easy keeping a cheeky kitten on cage rest though!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Matrod said:


> I've got to agree with the others regarding reducing the pain relief, if it doesn't hurt she won't know her limits & could end up doing more damage. If she has some discomfort she's more likely to use the leg appropriately & rest up a bit more instead of practising her climbing skills


 My theory exactly! I can't explain to her she's hurt, I do keep telling her she's broken but does she listen  so I need her to realise another way.



huckybuck said:


> She's doing great @susanM
> I'd be tempted to try her without pain relief and see how she seems..as long as she eats and doesn't seem withdrawn without it.


 I think I'll do just that tomorrow, she's eating well and her usual self at the moment 



ALR said:


> She looks great and very inquisitive It must still be quite stressful making sure she doesn't jump or run! You're doing a great job and hopefully Belle will recover in no time.


It is definitely stressful, I get her out for cuddles but she often thinks it's an excuse to be crazy, so it's a case of preempting when she's going to launch off my lap!



Dumpling said:


> She looks like she's doing really well  you must be so pleased she didn't need the op!
> 
> It can't be easy keeping a cheeky kitten on cage rest though!


 She's asleep now, how long that will last I don't know lol!

Laying on her bad leg now so it can't be giving her too much aggro


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

We'll definitely be going for no pain relief tomorrow, she has been so agitated today  
She's getting seriously crazy in there now I'm a bit worried she might do herself an injury before long, she thinks she can play like normal and isn't being gentle on herself at all, I don't think I'll go into detail because you'll be horrified at what she managed, but she is fast, and was very upset upon her return to the cage  It's not just crying, she's frustratedly digging at bedding and sort of throwing herself at the cage at times, she's been in there a week now I think she's bored rigid and has really had enough now. 
There's no way she's going to manage 4 weeks, the surgeon saw her trying to bite her way out of the carrier, probably why he mentioned her not managing 4 weeks!


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh I can only imagine. I can't help asking if you have a room with no furniture. It'd be really unusual but would be a solution.

Hopefully she's better when she's no longer on her meds.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Poor little girl, it must be so horrible for you, I just wish they understood it's all for their own good. Hopefully not giving her any pain relief will slow her down a bit


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Poor Belle. You're doing a good job though @Susan M keep strong!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

This is just awful  She's such a cuddly girl and I can't even get her out for that because she just wants to go, my Mum just saw her and agreed there's no way she's going to last another week, it's not like I can pad the sides of the cage because she won't be able to see out and she's distressed enough as it is. It's such a stressful thing to watch  She's wailing trying to dig herself out again.

@ALR I thought the same thing, but I don't  She's in my bedroom at the moment, I could take the cat trees out, she'd still jump on and off the bed and from the bed to the windowsill.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Poor little love  Is it worth calling the vet and explaining you want to reduce the pain meds and asking if there is something they can prescribe that calms her? Not sure what but worth a try? xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> Poor little love  Is it worth calling the vet and explaining you want to reduce the pain meds and asking if there is something they can prescribe that calms her? Not sure what but worth a try? xx


 I'm going to ring them in the morning, I need help they must be able to suggest something because she's just getting worse  I doubt they will, but if they could bandage it or something so she's supported a bit and can come out for a wander at least, the way she is she's going to be locked in there continuously, she legged it down the stairs earlier, and carried on running  I really hope they can help her xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> I'm going to ring them in the morning, I need help they must be able to suggest something because she's just getting worse  I doubt they will, but if they could bandage it or something so she's supported a bit and can come out for a wander at least, the way she is she's going to be locked in there continuously, she legged it down the stairs earlier, and carried on running  I really hope they can help her xx


Poor Belle! Yes Hun phone the Vet but I expect there is a reason why she is not strapped up but I hope they can do something so she can at least get around for a little while each day. Please try not to get too upset sweetheart I'm sure they can do something to help. Hugs! xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Poor Belle! Yes Hun phone the Vet but I expect there is a reason why she is not strapped up but I hope they can do something so she can at least get around for a little while each day. Please try not to get too upset sweetheart I'm sure they can do something to help. Hugs! xxx


 It's so hard, I really hope they can help  She's getting better, but a week is not going to be long enough is it. I've got all lights off, I don't know what happened but there was just a huge bang against the cage  
One piece of positiveness, her leg is definitely less floppy. xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> It's so hard, I really hope they can help  She's getting better, but a week is not going to be long enough is it. I've got all lights off, I don't know what happened but there was just a huge bang against the cage
> One piece of positiveness, her leg is definitely less floppy. xxx


She will get there and her bones are still growing so are soft! I was thinking maybe some sort of support that you could put on her ler gor a bit of exercise! It might be a good idea to see if you can take Belle in tomorrow so they can see how her little leg is doing? xxx


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I managed to find my 1994 diary and even without pain relief, I had to release my little girl from the pen because her foot was worse from her efforts to climb the sides. She was 6 months old at the time and, although the vet said the toes either side would support the fracture she did develop a temporary hard lump on the side of her foot. In the end it healed without any deformity. It is bad for Belle to have all this distress so I would ask the vet if they could strap her foot to support it so you can let her out of the pen.

My little girl had a kitten in her first litter who had a leg fracture in his new home. (He inherited her scattiness!) That was put in plaster but his owner could not keep him in his pen and, once released, the first thing he did when unsupervised was to climb the scratching post and leave the plaster on the top platform. His leg healed perfectly as well.

I am afraid this is a common problem with kittens so vets must have developed alternative strategies if cage rest proves impractical.


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Just catching up. I sometimes don't get notified for this post for some reason.
I feel so bad I've been waffling on at you through private message when your having such a hard time with little Belle! 
I hope the vet manages to give you some more suggestions today. Hopefully no pain relief will calm her down abit. Hope she/you was Ok last night xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Soozi said:


> She will get there and her bones are still growing so are soft! I was thinking maybe some sort of support that you could put on her ler gor a bit of exercise! It might be a good idea to see if you can take Belle in tomorrow so they can see how her little leg is doing? xxx


Yeah, the surgeon said growth plates are a weak spot, but I'm being told heal very quick, I just don't know how quick that is. Ringing them this morning, she needs help today before she gets any worse  xxx



QOTN said:


> I managed to find my 1994 diary and even without pain relief, I had to release my little girl from the pen because her foot was worse from her efforts to climb the sides. She was 6 months old at the time and, although the vet said the toes either side would support the fracture she did develop a temporary hard lump on the side of her foot. In the end it healed without any deformity. It is bad for Belle to have all this distress so I would ask the vet if they could strap her foot to support it so you can let her out of the pen.
> 
> My little girl had a kitten in her first litter who had a leg fracture in his new home. (He inherited her scattiness!) That was put in plaster but his owner could not keep him in his pen and, once released, the first thing he did when unsupervised was to climb the scratching post and leave the plaster on the top platform. His leg healed perfectly as well.
> 
> I am afraid this is a common problem with kittens so vets must have developed alternative strategies if cage rest proves impractical.


I cannot tell you the huge sigh of relief I've just breathed from reading your post. It's given me some hope that there must be something they can do so she can come out, even if it's just for a little while every day, anything has to be better then this, she really needs to let off some steam. 
Fingers crossed they will help us.



Blue-BearUK said:


> Just catching up. I sometimes don't get notified for this post for some reason.
> I feel so bad I've been waffling on at you through private message when your having such a hard time with little Belle!
> I hope the vet manages to give you some more suggestions today. Hopefully no pain relief will calm her down abit. Hope she/you was Ok last night xx


 Don't be silly, waffle away! Not that you're waffling, gives me something else to think about for a few minutes. Fingers crossed I can get some help today and things will be much calmer xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry Susan, I can't offer any advice but I'm following your story and can sympathise with your plight, it must be a nightmare for you! Hopefully the vet can offer a solution x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

They said leave her in the cage


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Susan M said:


> They said leave her in the cage


Poor Belle 

TBH there's not really anything else they can say as if she's out of the cage this soon after the injury she really does run the risk of damaging it further / going back to square one - and IMHO they would not be doing their job properly if they said it was OK for her to be out. Sadly it is the best place for her

Have you got any zklyene you could see if that would calm her a bit?


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Poor Belle
> 
> TBH there's not really anything else they can say as if she's out of the cage this soon after the injury she really does run the risk of damaging it further / going back to square one - and IMHO they would not be doing their job properly if they said it was OK for her to be out. Sadly it is the best place for her
> 
> Have you got any zklyene you could see if that would calm her a bit?


It's so hard, the crying is getting worse, she's trashed the cage twice today already.
I'm finding information a little vague, he surgeon said 2 weeks strict if I can only keep her in that long, is that 2 weeks from when she did it, 2 weeks from when he saw her? No ones asked to see her for a check up or anything.

Yeah I do, I have Orphelia on zylkene at the moment, do you think it's safe to give her? She was 2.1kg a week ago so she'll be a bit more now.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Its only a supplement not a drug of any sort so personally I would if she's very stressed. Are they the big ones you have (I use these & split them when Mia has them as they're so much cheaper for long term use) or the individual cat dose ones?

She won't need as much as an adult but I wouldn't worry too much as you can't overdose it (as its a supplement)

Have you got a leaftet as I'd have a quick read through (you should be able to find online if not)

Or give the vet a quick ring if you're unsure

Works wonders for Mia - we made it through a vet visit on Weds with no travel sickness, hissing, growling or biting!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww love! It is best to carry out the vets instructions. Zylkene is safe for cats and kittens of all ages Hun so start giving it to Belle, it might help to calm her a bit also have you got a pet remedy to plug in? I would say it's two weeks from when the vet saw her! Sorry sweetie it must be so upsetting to have to watch her. It might be better if you leave her for a while so she settles- hopefully sleeps! Seeing you and the girls will excite her more and she will want to be out with you all. I know how mean it sounds but it might be for the best. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Its only a supplement not a drug of any sort so personally I would if she's very stressed. Are they the big ones you have (I use these & split them when Mia has them as they're so much cheaper for long term use) or the individual cat dose ones?
> 
> She won't need as much as an adult but I wouldn't worry too much as you can't overdose it (as its a supplement)
> 
> ...


I have the 75mg cat ones, I don't understand splitting the big ones lol. In w rampage she decided she didn't want what was on the menu for breakfast so I'll put some in something now. 
There's no leaflet in the box and I cannot find anything online that says about kittens. 
Like you said, it's not a drug it's natural supplements, anything has to be worth a shot.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Awww love! It is best to carry out the vets instructions. Zylkene is safe for cats and kittens of all ages Hun so start giving it to Belle, it might help to calm her a bit also have you got a pet remedy to plug in? I would say it's two weeks from when the vet saw her! Sorry sweetie it must be so upsetting to have to watch her. It might be better if you leave her for a while so she settles- hopefully sleeps! Seeing you and the girls will excite her more and she will want to be out with you all. I know how mean it sounds but it might be for the best. Big hugs xxx


Thank you, I'll give it to her now. Her cage is right by a pet remedy plug in lol! Both times she's trashed the cage today have been when she's been by herself  I'm back to work tomorrow so she'll have to get on with it then, the girls aren't impressed by the cage so they barely come in here at the moment xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> I have the 75mg cat ones, I don't understand splitting the big ones lol. In w rampage she decided she didn't want what was on the menu for breakfast so I'll put some in something now.
> There's no leaflet in the box and I cannot find anything online that says about kittens.
> Like you said, it's not a drug it's natural supplements, anything has to be worth a shot.


75mg is fine to give her Hun! She is more likely to settle if you are not in the room too much! Liddy follows me everywhere but if I'm out will just sleep I know this because I have a pet camera.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Soozi said:


> 75mg is fine to give her Hun! She is more likely to settle if you are not in the room too much! Liddy follows me everywhere but if I'm out will just sleep I know this because I have a pet camera.


 I purposely don't have one of those lol!
Okay she's eating the zylkene now, I've given her a good spritz of feliway in there and she's next to pet remedy. Oh and she's has no pain relief today. Fingers crossed something helps. Oh now Orphelia has appeared and is hissing at her, wonderful!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Just catching up on this as I haven't been on for a couple of days. Poor Belle and poor you. But the cage rest is for her to let her leg heal and she doesn't understand this. I guess I was pretty lucky with Yogi when he was on cage rest. As when he was in there he settled quite easily. I do understand how upsetting it is for you though. Because both of Yogis were weak we used to just let him out and massage them on frequent occasions untill at the end of his cage rest he was only going in at night. But poor Belle seems to have a lot of energy to burn.and that's why she is getting frustrated.i hope the zelkyne helps calm her down. Hugs for you both 

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> I purposely don't have one of those lol!
> Okay she's eating the zylkene now, I've given her a good spritz of feliway in there and she's next to pet remedy. Oh and she's has no pain relief today. Fingers crossed something helps. Oh now Orphelia has appeared and is hissing at her, wonderful!


Just a little note of warning Hun! don't spray the cage while Belle is in it or too close to her as Feliway spray has alcohol in it so that should be allowed to evaporate first. xxx Try not to stress too much it's not forever and she'll be as right as rain before you know it!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

vivien said:


> Just catching up on this as I haven't been on for a couple of days. Poor Belle and poor you. But the cage rest is for her to let her leg heal and she doesn't understand this. I guess I was pretty lucky with Yogi when he was on cage rest. As when he was in there he settled quite easily. I do understand how upsetting it is for you though. Because both of Yogis were weak we used to just let him out and massage them on frequent occasions untill at the end of his cage rest he was only going in at night. But poor Belle seems to have a lot of energy to burn.and that's why she is getting frustrated.i hope the zelkyne helps calm her down. Hugs for you both
> 
> Viv xx


 Thanks Viv, she's finally settled down now, first time all morning she's just got too much energy! xx



Soozi said:


> Just a little note of warning Hun! don't spray the cage while Belle is in it or too close to her as Feliway spray has alcohol in it so that should be allowed to evaporate first. xxx Try not to stress too much it's not forever and she'll be as right as rain before you know it!


Okay thank you, I see that's why it works it gets them drunk lol! It makes Annelis a bit aggressive, she'd obviously be a bad drunk lol xx


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Susan M said:


> They said leave her in the cage


How unhelpful. You would not be asking them if Belle was accepting the cage. I suppose they do not realise how distressing it is for kitten and owner alike. At least you have the option of calming preparations these days. I wonder if a blanket over the cage would help when she gets frantic. Is she the sort of person who is easily distracted? If so you could carry her around and show her something to take her mind off her restricted mobility.

My only experience with a torn growth plate was a 3 week old kitten who somehow or other wrenched his knee. He had an X-ray to identify the problem and I think no other treatment although now I cannot find my 2000 diary! Obviously he was not as mobile as Belle but it healed very quickly and even now he is an old cat, I cannot tell which leg it was. He has no arthritis or other problem. It might help you get things in proportion if you ask the vet what will happen if you cannot keep her still. The consequences may not be as dire as you fear.


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Not had a chance to read back so someone may have already suggested this. We found covering the whole cage and drawing the curtains worked with Vienna when she was getting over excited on cage rest. She obviously thought it was bed time and after a couple of minutes would settle to sleep.

As I said to you I wasn't happy about giving metacam too often so this time Vienna hasn't had any since Monday. It's definitely seemed to stop her climbing, she's having the odd silly half hour running round but then she obviously realises herself when it starts to ache and settles down. 

If it's any consolation Susan I'm right there with you with the stress and worry I think we are suffering more than them!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

QOTN said:


> How unhelpful. You would not be asking them if Belle was accepting the cage. I suppose they do not realise how distressing it is for kitten and owner alike. At least you have the option of calming preparations these days. I wonder if a blanket over the cage would help when she gets frantic. Is she the sort of person who is easily distracted? If so you could carry her around and show her something to take her mind off her restricted mobility.
> 
> My only experience with a torn growth plate was a 3 week old kitten who somehow or other wrenched his knee. He had an X-ray to identify the problem and I think no other treatment although now I cannot find my 2000 diary! Obviously he was not as mobile as Belle but it healed very quickly and even now he is an old cat, I cannot tell which leg it was. He has no arthritis or other problem. It might help you get things in proportion if you ask the vet what will happen if you cannot keep her still. The consequences may not be as dire as you fear.


She said she's more likely to do more damage out of the cage and to grin and bare it. I think I am going to have to cover the front when she gets too much, all other sides are covered continuously at the moment. 
Well, the surgeon on Tuesday said it's basically to stop her doing anything silly whilst it heals because the bone is out of place, but not by much, I wish I had her X-ray to show you, so worst case scenario is she knocks the bone out completely, the only option then is surgery. 
Distal tibial physeal fracture, that's what she's done! 
Aww bless your kitten hurting himself at that age, she is healing well for sure, the limp is minimal and her leg is getting less floppy by the day.



Vienna1 said:


> Not had a chance to read back so someone may have already suggested this. We found covering the whole cage and drawing the curtains worked with Vienna when she was getting over excited on cage rest. She obviously thought it was bed time and after a couple of minutes would settle to sleep.
> 
> As I said to you I wasn't happy about giving metacam too often so this time Vienna hasn't had any since Monday. It's definitely seemed to stop her climbing, she's having the odd silly half hour running round but then she obviously realises herself when it starts to ache and settles down.
> 
> If it's any consolation Susan I'm right there with you with the stress and worry I think we are suffering more than them!


I think I'm going to have to do start doing that, she settles at bed time no problem and sleeps all night without a whinge. 
Blimey I'm glad she's not been giving you the run around too much! I've stopped metacam now to try and calm her that way as well, so far it didn't seem to be making any difference, hopefully it will though.
She's been awake for over an hour now entertaining herself with a boink and little mouse, she's just started dozing off now, no idea if this is a fluke or the feliway/zylkene starting to help, I guess I'll soon find out!

Lol yes more than likely! She has been very noisy and upset though bless her, and she is very fast!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Just caught up with this thread and gosh, what a time you've had! 

She is the cutest kitten I've ever seen and what a minx! I'm so glad she's on the mend 

My cat Snafu (16 now) broke his leg and fractured the roof of his mouth when he was about 9 months old. I just remember getting him home from the vet with a little cast on and him curling up in my arms - he never used to lie in my arms and purring so much until he fell asleep. It was very cute after such a traumatic few days. I'm not sure if we had some extra bonding during this time, but I still feel extra super protective of him and he still loves being carried around and sleeping draped up my chest and onto my shoulder. 

Anyway, so glad he's doing better! x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Poor little love and poor you Susan!

I wonder if things might actually improve once you go back to work, she's probably so desperate to get out of the cage to be with you, if she knows you're not around she might settle more? Xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Poor little love and poor you Susan!
> 
> I wonder if things might actually improve once you go back to work, she's probably so desperate to get out of the cage to be with you, if she knows you're not around she might settle more? Xx


 I think so, she'll just have to get on with it, and I won't be here to watch her and feel bad that she's in there, hopefully it'll make the time pass super fast! 
I don't wanna jinx it, but she's the most settled she's been since Wednesday so far today, she's sleeping really well right now xx


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

I've been trying to catch up on this thread for days, but things kept interrupting me e.g. suddenly very busy at work, or Gunter pooing on the floor because OH didn't scoop the trays last night before bed  or I'm reading while getting ready to go out and then realising I'm going to be late! But I've finally got to the end, and I'm glad the little monster is on the mend and didn't need surgery. Bit of a nightmare with the cage rest but hopefully she will calm down soon, especially with all the good suggestions in the thread. Hoping Belle will be able to get up and running madly (but not too madly) again soon!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

smoking guns said:


> I've been trying to catch up on this thread for days, but things kept interrupting me e.g. suddenly very busy at work, or Gunter pooing on the floor because OH didn't scoop the trays last night before bed  or I'm reading while getting ready to go out and then realising I'm going to be late! But I've finally got to the end, and I'm glad the little monster is on the mend and didn't need surgery. Bit of a nightmare with the cage rest but hopefully she will calm down soon, especially with all the good suggestions in the thread. Hoping Belle will be able to get up and running madly (but not too madly) again soon!


Aww thank you for reading, hopefully no more dramas now and the time in the cage will pass quickly! She's going to be mental when she's finally allowed out running!

I'm not sure what I've done to her  She woke up, sat staring into space for a little while and has gone back to bed!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Susan, sorry I've not posted for a while hun, but have been reading your updates on Belle. 

I agree with J&B in thinking she'll settle better once you're back to work. 

Keeping everything crossed the time goes quickly for you both. And I'm sure she will run riot when her time comes to be allowed out of her cage  

That's great news she's gone back to bed


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry, just catching up! Not good to hear that Belle has been so restless in her cage, though I'm heartened to read that she seems to be settling more now!

As much as they protest, I do believe cage rest is harder on us than it is on them. When Bagpuss has to visit the practice he has to spend most of the day in a cage: granted, it's only a one off, and I let him out for a wander when I can, but it's still hard when he's asking to come out every time I walk past! A few weeks of confinement for an active little one like Belle must be so trying.

Try to be brave, though. I am mindful of my childhood cat, Scooter, who broke his pelvis when he was hit by a car. I don't remember the details as I was only eight or nine years old, but I remember we were all too tempted to let him out of his cage and he ended up disrupting the healing process and he had to start again. Trust me: we felt a lot more guilty about setting him back than we did keeping him confined in the first place! He made a full recovery second time around.

There is an old saying in veterinary medicine: 'put both ends of a cat fracture in the same room and it will heal'. They are awesome at healing, and kittens even more so. The next few weeks will be over before you know it.

I see splinting has been suggested as an alternative. I'm no orthopod and I'd be inclined to follow the specialists' advice, though you are free to seek a second opinion if you wish to explore the possibility of splinting. I would say that some kittens cope better with splinting than others (some sit patiently for splint application and leave them alone; others are to wriggly to splint without sedation and do everything they can to remove the splint). Splints carry a risk of reducing joint movement in growing kittens and need replacing every 1-2 weeks. 

And remember, a cat can safely walk around with a splint in place, but still must not be allowed to run or jump: so it's still not a solution for crazy kits!

Hopefully Belle will continue to adjust to her confinement. Finding the happy medium that prevents boredom and loneliness but doesn't overstimulate her and prevent her from relaxing can be tricky. How moveable is the cage? Could it go into a quiet room for some of the time to encourage to rest, and be moved into a family area at certain times to provide her with company and interaction?

When it's time for her to rest, lowering the lights can help. And avoid any hard toys that can bash off the side of the cage and make loud noises that can over stimulate her! Have you tried puzzle toys to keep her occupied?

I think she will probably learn to settle down quite well when you're not there: I expect she's the most keen to get out when you're about because she wants to be with you! Going back to Bagpuss in the vets, he always kips at the back of the cage - he only starts asking to come out if you walk past or speak to him!

Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Susan 

I'm sorry that belle is so upset being in a cage and I understand how stressful it must be for you! I found it very upsetting after gipsy's op when she was going mad at the cat flap 

Remember what everyone says about cats living in the present, she will not even think about this once she is allowed out again xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Susan, sorry I've not posted for a while hun, but have been reading your updates on Belle.
> 
> I agree with J&B in thinking she'll settle better once you're back to work.
> 
> ...


 Thanks lovely, I cannot wait until crazy time can be resumed! xx



Shoshannah said:


> Sorry, just catching up! Not good to hear that Belle has been so restless in her cage, though I'm heartened to read that she seems to be settling more now!
> 
> As much as they protest, I do believe cage rest is harder on us than it is on them. When Bagpuss has to visit the practice he has to spend most of the day in a cage: granted, it's only a one off, and I let him out for a wander when I can, but it's still hard when he's asking to come out every time I walk past! A few weeks of confinement for an active little one like Belle must be so trying.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shosh, it probably is! Though she did wreck her cage twice this morning when I was downstairs! 
If she'd still need caging with a splint I'm not sure it would be worth it now, we're 8 days in and the leg is definitely healing - thank god! Thank you though, it's definitely worth keeping in mind just incase. 
The cage is in my bedroom, I still live at home, so when I'm at work she'll be in there by herself, my Mum will be here to keep an eye and do lunchtime duties! I've not no, I do have a little puzzle toy I'll have to give her, I'm now trying a frequent rotation of toys to keep her interested, changing them several times a day if need be, I've just given her a flying frenzy mouse thing and she's having a ball! Will definitely keep in mind only soft toys! 
I'm just sat watching her, it's so lovely to see her playing so well despite being in there.

She's been very calm since lunchtime, so fingers crossed something I did this morning has helped. I'm going to be terrified letting her out because I really wasn't given a definite length of time tbh xxx


GingerNinja said:


> Hi Susan
> 
> I'm sorry that belle is so upset being in a cage and I understand how stressful it must be for you! I found it very upsetting after gipsy's op when she was going mad at the cat flap
> 
> Remember what everyone says about cats living in the present, she will not even think about this once she is allowed out again xxx


You're so right, it's me that is so worried about be the time, she's so little and they grow so fast, I get upset thinking about the time I'm sort of missing if that makes sense. I specifically took this time off work whilst she was new to be with her, and she's spent the entire time in a cage. xxx

Spoke too soon! She's crying!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just catching up with this thread. So glad she is on the mend


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

She will get there and each day is a day nearer her full recovery! Well done! xxx


----------



## pollypage (Jul 7, 2013)

Susan M said:


> My poor baby girl
> 
> I only said to her yesterday she's going to break a leg if she isn't careful
> She was running like a loon as always this morning, crazy time, I'm not entirely sure but I think she fell from the tree as opposed to jumping from it and landing funny, I heard her land and then she was limping and her leg was all floppy.
> ...


Poor baby accidents happen so you mustn't blame yourself


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey Susan, just caught up with how Belle is. It's awful when they have to have cage rest, I was stressed enough when Tobias broke his toes and he didn't even bat an eyelid at being in the cage! You must be beside yourself  I really hope she stays relatively calm for both your and her sakes. Poor little poppet. Hugs x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@susanM

How is Belle now hun? I was interested to find out if you can administer the beaphar on a kitten like Belle so I have sent them an email. I'll let you know if I hear anything.

Whilst on the site I noticed that they are now doing calm cat treats as well though I've not tried them - I might order some coming up to bonfire night and see what they're like. (I've asked if they are suitable for a kitten too).

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beaphar-Cal...1443513719&sr=1-8&keywords=calming+treats+cat


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> @susanM
> 
> How is Belle now hun? I was interested to find out if you can administer the beaphar on a kitten like Belle so I have sent them an email. I'll let you know if I hear anything.
> 
> ...


Her leg is looking good, she's had no pain relief since Friday and still tries to climb the cage and run, so I'm guessing it doesn't really hurt, I'm hoping that means the bone is healing well, today is day 11 in the cage!
I can't really get her out to see how the limp is because she runs, she's getting quicker, she walks for a couple of paces and legs it, from what I can see the limp is minimal.

As far as the cage goes, Sunday evening was absolutely horrendous, the worse yet, she learnt to throw herself at the top of the cage and let herself drop, I was having kittens as you can imagine! Monday she started again and I did my very best to ignore her, she eventually stopped. It's not that she's being bad, she's just being a baby, it's quite difficult keeping her entertained in there, it just causes me no end of stress because I'm terrified of her hurting it.

Oh that would be brilliant to know, I've no idea if it makes a difference to these girls, I'm still applying it weekly to Orphelia and put it on Annelis again last week when the cage didn't go down too well. Those treats look good also, I think I may get some!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

How is Belle doing Susan?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I was just wondering that too!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@Susan M me too.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Any update @Susan M . How is little cutie Belle getting on. Hopefully a bit better now. It must be so hard for you
Xxxxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

How is little Belle doing Susan M 

Viv xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for asking lovelies, we have made it to day 14! Can't believe that poor baby has been in there for 2 straight weeks. 
She is very frustrated, the little noises she makes are heartbreaking, but she's doing well. No matter what I do she finds a way to hang from the bars, she's not doing it too much though, I've come to accept its better her do that then be out and be running and jumping. I have to think of it like that or I get incredibly stressed that she's doing things she shouldn't be. 

Her leg is looking good, watching her in the cage she bears the same weight on it as she does her good leg, she holds it out a bit sometimes where I guess it's a bit sore, she hasn't had pain relief in a week. I can't exactly tell if the limp is gone because she will just run if I let her out. 

Safe to say we're both really fed up, but we're now at the point I can say she is at least half way through! The surgeon said in 4 weeks it'll be fully healed and 2 weeks of that needs to be strict cage rest, I'm completely terrified of letting her out because she is going to go bananas! I'm an over cautious person anyway, I can't risk it not being ready, I can't endure this again, so for now she's staying put in the cage. 
I've been suggested maybe putting her on a harness so she won't run and gradually letting her out a little, I'm not ready for that yet, maybe next week.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

slow and sure wins the race . If you can stand her being in the cage and she's not setting herself back being In it then it has to be the better of two evils . A picture would not go amiss I do get withdrawal symptoms is I don't see a picture of her for a very short while lol. X


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree with you Susan she's made it this far in the cage it would be a shame to let her out only for her to have a set back and have to go back in. A harness might be a good idea though if it lets her have a little wander without doing herself a mischief. I understand your caution though I'd be the same.

I agree @idris we definitely need a few pictures I'm also suffering withdrawal symptoms 

How are the spotties doing has hissy knickers calmed down any?


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

idris said:


> slow and sure wins the race . If you can stand her being in the cage and she's not setting herself back being In it then it has to be the better of two evils . A picture would not go amiss I do get withdrawal symptoms is I don't see a picture of her for a very short while lol. X





JaimeandBree said:


> I agree with you Susan she's made it this far in the cage it would be a shame to let her out only for her to have a set back and have to go back in. A harness might be a good idea though if it lets her have a little wander without doing herself a mischief. I understand your caution though I'd be the same.
> 
> I agree @idris we definitely need a few pictures I'm also suffering withdrawal symptoms
> 
> How are the spotties doing has hissy knickers calmed down any?


Knowing we're at least half way through is a big relief now I have to say! The thing driving me potty most is her constant covering food with her bedding! She's not eating great, but she's eating, she's barely gained any weight in 2 weeks but we'll get there. 
I'm gettin very good at ignoring the whinging because reacting just encourages her, it's not very nice at all though!

I've missed out on 2 weeks worth of pictures now, I can't wait to get the camera out when she's out, it's a bit tricky in the cage!

Here she is, as beautiful as ever, trying on her first harness this week










New sleeping position she's just assumed lol










@JaimeandBree Hissy knickers is still very much hissy  I feel bad for Belle because she can't escape when she's all up at the cage being mean! Belle doesn't care though. They are better than they were, but the cage is not liked at all.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww she's pretty as a picture!! And doesn't look too distressed in her cage hun. Halfway through...soon it will all be forgotten xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I hope so, hope she doesn't remember it at all, or think she's been being punished. 
Bless my baby girl, I'm missing her cuddles a lot, it's just not the same when she wants to go running lol xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww Hun I know how heartbreaking this must be but a day at a time Hun and you will soon be there! I found ignoring is much better than showing any reaction to the whingeing! My OH can't understand that though! Belle looks gorgeous in her harness I have one just like that for Liddy  give Belle a little cuddle from me please! xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Aww she's looking good . I love her harness. It will be over soon and she will be puurrfect again.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah, soon it'll all be over and all my babies can be all back together again. My mum said it's almost like she never came, I'm sure Belle will remind everyone properly as soon as she's out


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Awww her harness is so pretty, she looks adorable!:Kiss


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Just catching up with Belle progress, im glad to hear you are half way there and she is on the mend xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Have to say, top marks to Petplan, I received 2 cheques this morning, super speedy, and that was claiming on the 4 weeks free insurance she had.

Hello PF, I'm stuck in this cage, Mum won't let me out



Pretty please will someone come rescue me....



I'll be waiting! For now I'm going to try and break out by myself!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww poor Belle I do feel for her little sausage! Has she settled at bit? xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We got our cheque this morning too - took a bit longer that I thought it would but I think Davies didn't send off the clai straight away and then they wanted the full history from our vet so had to wait for that but they paid in full without question.

Love the break out pic xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Aww that second photo . I don't know how you've managed lol she does look like she's lost a bit of weight but she could just look a bit squashed from being confined. Not long to go . Keep firm x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Aww her little face, the break out pic is hilarious! ​


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

She soo sweet! Hope she continues to make good progress, I love her little face :Kiss


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures of baby Belle in her prison. Her little harness jacket is adorable :Cat Not too much longer now sweetie x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Poooooor little sossidge. Hope she's better soon. Young heads - old shoulders - what more can I say?


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Awww poor Belle I do feel for her little sausage! Has she settled at bit? xxx


 She's not too bad, she whinges a lot but settles relatively quickly, she makes frustrated little noises even when she's playing bless her xxx



huckybuck said:


> We got our cheque this morning too - took a bit longer that I thought it would but I think Davies didn't send off the clai straight away and then they wanted the full history from our vet so had to wait for that but they paid in full without question.
> 
> Love the break out pic xxx


 Can't fault the service can you, they'd have only received my forms this time last week, so it was a pleasant surprise! I had an email the day North Downs received the papers saying they'd sent them, very impressed! xxx



idris said:


> Aww that second photo . I don't know how you've managed lol she does look like she's lost a bit of weight but she could just look a bit squashed from being confined. Not long to go . Keep firm x


 She's not eating great at all bless her, she picks and then drags blankets over it, she's keen every time a bowl goes in at least, don't suppose she has much of an appetite at the moment. Home stretch I keep telling myself! xx



JaimeandBree said:


> Aww her little face, the break out pic is hilarious! ​


The reality of caging a baby lol! xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> She's not too bad, she whinges a lot but settles relatively quickly, she makes frustrated little noises even when she's playing bless her xxx
> 
> Can't fault the service can you, they'd have only received my forms this time last week, so it was a pleasant surprise! I had an email the day North Downs received the papers saying they'd sent them, very impressed! xxx
> 
> ...


Aww I know it's not funny Hun the picture just made me laugh.

In terms of appetite I guess she won't be burning much energy not being able to charge about which could explain her pickiness


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> She's not too bad, she whinges a lot but settles relatively quickly, she makes frustrated little noises even when she's playing bless her xxx
> 
> Can't fault the service can you, they'd have only received my forms this time last week, so it was a pleasant surprise! I had an email the day North Downs received the papers saying they'd sent them, very impressed! xxx
> 
> ...


Bless her little darling! How much longer has she got on cage rest now hun? xxx


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

It should all be downhill from now hopefully. She will have healed a lot already. Fab pics of beautiful little Belle, she's such a cutie


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

16 days!


JaimeandBree said:


> Aww I know it's not funny Hun the picture just made me laugh.
> 
> In terms of appetite I guess she won't be burning much energy not being able to charge about which could explain her pickiness


Oh it is funny don't worry! She's very bitey at the moment so it probably feels nice lol! I tried to take some nice pictures of her yesterday, but she's like a coiled spring in there! She has so much built up energy she tries to bite and attack my arm a lot, not pleasant tbh but it's not her fault, it's not as easy to correct the behaviour whilst she's in there.

Yeah I think it must be down to that, she should eat better when she's burning energy again hopefully!



Soozi said:


> Bless her little darling! How much longer has she got on cage rest now hun? xxx


I don't really know that's the trouble, I've been given no real set time, the surgeon said 2 weeks minimum and it'll be fully healed in 4. I've had no guidance as to how I know she's ready, how to go about letting her out, whether she needs a check up, nothing! All so vague. 
I'm going to try and speak to the specialist this week, it'll have to wait until I'm off on Wednesday as I'd imagine I could be waiting all day for a call back xxx


thedebonair said:


> It should all be downhill from now hopefully. She will have healed a lot already. Fab pics of beautiful little Belle, she's such a cutie


 I hope so, I've been told kittens heal really quick, but I'm not sure how long really quick is! 
She lays down quite a lot so I'm wondering if she would know she's overdone it and calm down when she does eventually come out.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh bless her. You have both done so well these last two weeks. You will be so glad you were strong and persevered - the results in the long run will be so worth it xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> 16 days!
> 
> Oh it is funny don't worry! She's very bitey at the moment so it probably feels nice lol! I tried to take some nice pictures of her yesterday, but she's like a coiled spring in there! She has so much built up energy she tries to bite and attack my arm a lot, not pleasant tbh but it's not her fault, it's not as easy to correct the behaviour whilst she's in there.
> 
> ...


Hun maybe you should talk to the vet again and maybe make an appointment to get Belle assessed it might be that you could soon let her out for short periods supervised? Kittens do heal quickly and I know you don't want her to be caged for a minute longer than necessary. xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Hun maybe you should talk to the vet again and maybe make an appointment to get Belle assessed it might be that you could soon let her out for short periods supervised? Kittens do heal quickly and I know you don't want her to be caged for a minute longer than necessary. xxx


 I am going to try  When I called my vets for help they said ring North Downs, so it's probably pointless trying them, I think I'd have to spend all day waiting for a call back from the specialist so it's going to have to wait until Wednesday unfortunately. Once I've spoken to him maybe my vets will agree to check her. I agree, I'm no medic so I have no clue where we are on the scale of recovery to be honest xxx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Bless her, she's probably teething too, maybe sprinkle some dry on top of her food (ie Applaws kitten is lovely and small and very high meat content)


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Treaclesmum said:


> Bless her, she's probably teething too, maybe sprinkle some dry on top of her food (ie Applaws kitten is lovely and small and very high meat content)


 Got some  The big girls get a bit of Applaws on an activity board at bedtime, Belle's never paid interest so I've not encouged, but I must say there have been a few night times where I've given her a bit in the cage to quiten her down whilst I get the spotties in for bed or Orphelia kicks off a bit  I ought to give her a wing tip to chomp on!

Can't wait to get this baby out and get back to some sort of normality (although we were only two weeks in and they were still all getting used to each other!) I've come home from work and Annelis is snoozing on top the tree close to Belle's cage, Orphelia was downstairs but has since come and is rolling around in the hallway. Annelis hasn't slept in here during the day since the cage came


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Belle update!

I have spoken to the lovely surgeon at North Downs this evening, he says the next step is to allow Belle out of the cage but keep her confined to one room for another 10 day-ish. He actually seemed quite surprised I've kept her solely in the cage, go me!
I told him she holds her leg out when she's sitting quite a bit but he said that was normal. She does not give up trying to escape the cage when I'm cleaning etc now, she just jumps over me if she gets half a chance, jumps onto the bed, runs down the stairs, hides from me! I told him all of this and he is confident it's strong and if anything was going to happen it would probably have already. There's the small problem that I physically can't chase after her now too lol! 

So, tomorrow I think I am going to unleash the beast! Terrified, but feeling good at the same time, she will be confined to my bedroom, the cage is staying because I'll be putting her in there for time out still. 

I'm thinking of removing both the cat trees, she'll be jumping on and off the bed, and from bed to windowsill as the bed is under it so I can't stop that, but it's a soft landing at least. 
Does that sound sensible? 

Turns out it's going to be quite handy I'm at home for at least the next 10 days!


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

So glad to hear little Belle can come out now.

I think I would remove the cat trees too, it sounds sensible to me. Good luck!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I think that sounds like a good plan Hun, I'm glad Belle is coming out of the cage, fingers crossed she behaves herself! No more mischief Miss Belle because Mummy's banged up now too!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

So scary, but I'm feeling really good about the one room only thing, there won't be far too run and I think once she realises she's out she'll calm down. Any nonsense and she'll be grounded! 

I really hope this time tomorrow I'll have a picture of my baby sleeping on my lap again, 3 weeks is a really long time, she's been in that cage longer then the time she spent out of it when she came home!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm so revived she can come out . Freedom !


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Woohoo! Finally some quality time with Belle. She will be so happy today. Hope she doesn't go too crazy though.


----------



## MiloandTazzy (Dec 10, 2014)

Happy to hear that Belle's getting out the cage at last  I think you've done a brilliant job of keeping her on cage rest.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

She's out! 
Started just wandering around having a sniff. She's just gone a little bit crazy which is giving me heart failure, but she's okay! Just playing now.
She looks a bit skinny, I need to fatten this girl up!


----------

